# 2017-2018 Season Passes



## Jully (Feb 27, 2017)

White Mountain Superpass for 2017-2018 is out. No major changes announced either.

http://whitemountainsuperpass.com/

$979 early buy for adults. While I respect their single adult pass option (no blackouts) I'm a tad surprised they do not offer any other products when that is what everyone seems to be doing these days.

It still seems expensive when lined up next to the Peak Pass, Max Pass, and Epic Pass though.


----------



## Jully (Feb 27, 2017)

All of Cannon's passes are out too for next year (early pricing ends May 31):

Adult: $859
Adult NH Resident: $644
Military: $385

Bold and Beautiful at Cannon and BW is still an incredible deal if you can ski midweek at $379 

http://www.cannonmt.com/season-passes.html


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> All of Cannon's passes are out too for next year (early pricing ends May 31):
> 
> Adult: $859
> Adult NH Resident: $644
> ...



NH Resident Military $289

Overall slight bump up but not bad.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 28, 2017)

Jully said:


> White Mountain Superpass for 2017-2018 is out. No major changes announced either.
> 
> http://whitemountainsuperpass.com/
> 
> ...



This year I coupled a Bold & Beautiful with my regular Pico pass.  Very pleased with the combo but I had considered a Whitemountain for next year + my usual Pico pass.  Pico is my home mountain and relatively near my weekend place but the Superpass on paper is a nice option for weekends I don't feel like/can't head to VT and for or midweek days off (I take several during the season).  However, I can't justify the price.   I thought maybe this year in a post Max, Peaks, and even Ragged pass world they would add benefits or lower the price.  I am sure it works for a lot of folks though just not me.


----------



## dlague (Feb 28, 2017)

Jully said:


> White Mountain Superpass for 2017-2018 is out. No major changes announced either.
> 
> http://whitemountainsuperpass.com/
> 
> ...



I coul never wrap my head around this pass.  Not a fan of Cranmore, Waterville is fine for a few days, Bretton Woods we could ski for $25 on Sundays and for about $300 more than one persons White Mountain Superpass we got three passes at Cannon.

In this day and age where pass products are including so many options at a lower cost, I have to imagine that they are being hit.  $3096 for a family of four with two adults and two teens.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2017)

I see the Superpass as a product for second home owners who are committed to the area and want to add a bit of variety to their home mountain.  If you're a non-resident Cannon skier it's not even $200 to add three more mountains to your pass.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 28, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I see the Superpass as a product for second home owners who are committed to the area and want to add a bit of variety to their home mountain.  If you're a non-resident Cannon skier it's not even $200 to add three more mountains to your pass.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



And is only $160 more than Bretton Woods alone.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Feb 28, 2017)

Sign at crotched tonight advertising the peak pass and ski for the rest of the season for $99 down, haven't seen pricing yet but if I remember it went on sale Friday of NH Feb vacation last year. Hope they add some provision for seniors, a 70+ option on the drifter would work.


----------



## dlague (Feb 28, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I see the Superpass as a product for second home owners who are committed to the area and want to add a bit of variety to their home mountain.  If you're a non-resident Cannon skier it's not even $200 to add three more mountains to your pass.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Good point!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

Pats Peak released pass prices this AM. $449 early buy seems a bit high at first glance given Ragged is going to be $249 again and the Peaks Ranger pass likely comes in under $550.
But Pats knows their market and I'm sure they aren't having any issues paying the bills.

https://www.patspeak.com/Tickets-Passes/Season-Passes.aspx


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2017)

thebigo said:


> Sign at crotched tonight advertising the peak pass and ski for the rest of the season for $99 down, haven't seen pricing yet but if I remember it went on sale Friday of NH Feb vacation last year. Hope they add some provision for seniors, a 70+ option on the drifter would work.



This is a great deal and putting together my 99 down for the family now...


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Pats Peak released pass prices this AM. $449 early buy seems a bit high at first glance given Ragged is going to be $249 again and the Peaks Ranger pass likely comes in under $550.
> But Pats knows their market and I'm sure they aren't having any issues paying the bills.
> 
> https://www.patspeak.com/Tickets-Passes/Season-Passes.aspx


Always thought that their passes were expensive for their size.  But the are close to Concord and Manchester and even Nashua for that matter and they can demand it I guess.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> Always thought that their passes were expensive for their size.  But the are close to Concord and Manchester and even Nashua for that matter and they can demand it I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


I believe Gunstock early buy price comes in lower than Pats as well most yrs


----------



## WJenness (Mar 1, 2017)

Boyne Pass (New England Pass) prices announced:
http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/tickets-and-passes/season-passes

Gold (through Mar 10)
Adult: $1,049
Teen(13-18 ): $829
Junior(6-12)/Senior (65-79): $699

Silver (Through Mar 10)
Adult: $699
Teen: $649
Junior/Senior: $599

Bronze (Through Mar 10)
All Ages: $429

College (Through Nov 30)
$359

Millennial Pass (12 blackout days) - Sunday River Only
Ages 19-29 - $399 Through April 30th


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like Sugarloaf also has a Millennial Pass also only valid at SL. These passes are Max Add-on eligible too.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 1, 2017)

But the pricing is only for 9 more days?


----------



## skicub (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not thrilled that NE Bronze pass is going up $35, but it has always been quite a steal. Increase is fine this year, but if it goes up again next year, I won't be happy. I'm curious to see how much the maxpass add on is, since that is the real steal and makes up for any increase on NE Bronze...it was $299 this year.


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> But the pricing is only for 9 more days?



HAHA I didn't realize that at first... You're right. You can't even buy them yet too. It is a 'flash sale' from March 6-10. Everything goes up $50 from March 10-April 30. Yikes.

Might be forcing people to buy to save the $50 before other passes hit the market.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

skicub said:


> I'm not thrilled that NE Bronze pass is going up $35, but it has always been quite a steal. Increase is fine this year, but if it goes up again next year, I won't be happy. I'm curious to see how much the maxpass add on is, since that is the real steal and makes up for any increase on NE Bronze...it was $299 this year.
> 
> 
> the cubbiest skier you've ever met



The Silver at $699 is a pretty good steal too if you're in an area that can capitalize on SR and SL. 

Unfortunately $20-$30 increases per year seems to be the standard these days for many mountains, except in years when a brand new (usually cheaper) pass product is released.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

Ragged rolling again with the cheap passes and crowds for next yr 

http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged rolling again with the cheap passes and crowds for next yr
> 
> http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/



Pretty crazy. They didn't even up the price! It must have worked last year for them to keep doing it.

I hope they don't lose a lot of the pass holders they gained. As I say that though, I am also probably not re-upping the pass either. I opted for it last year as a cheap, close option in a year that I was moving and starting a new job. I wasn't sure how much I'd be able to ski. 

Turns out I can ski even more than I could previously and Ragged just isn't enough when the best trees are only skiable for 5 weeks of the year. I never found crowds on the slope to be a problem and when they were bad in the lodge I just booted in the car (I know that isn't an option for everyone though). I just want a multi mountain pass.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking at the Sunday River site, they mention that the MAX Pass next year will have new resorts added making it over 40 mountains.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Pretty crazy. They didn't even up the price! It must have worked last year for them to keep doing it.
> 
> I hope they don't lose a lot of the pass holders they gained. As I say that though, I am also probably not re-upping the pass either. I opted for it last year as a cheap, close option in a year that I was moving and starting a new job. I wasn't sure how much I'd be able to ski.
> 
> Turns out I can ski even more than I could previously and Ragged just isn't enough when the best trees are only skiable for 5 weeks of the year. I never found crowds on the slope to be a problem and when they were bad in the lodge I just booted in the car (I know that isn't an option for everyone though). I just want a multi mountain pass.



Exactly...when the trees are all in Ragged skis much bigger than its vertical IMHO. Problem is they realistically dont get the natural snow to get the trees consistently open very much.
They did a great job this yr getting snowmaking routes buried and open and that's commendable. Lift lines haven't been an issue really given the volume of ppl at the hill.

We aren't renewing because for my family a quieter lodge is desired (ragged is a zoo and not organized from f+b to tables to anything in there) + we want a mtn devo program for my son for next yr. Ragged doesn't offer that at his age (5 next yr)

Selfishly it will be nice to have a longer season and multi mtn options as well.

Having said that $249 is a real good deal and if I were in different circumstances I'd absolutely consider it as a supplement to other skiing.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 1, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> we want a mtn devo program for my son for next yr. Ragged doesn't offer that at his age (5 next yr)



Same situation. Daughter will be five next november, only season long program we can find within an hour from home is at crotched. Ragged does not appear to offer a program for this age group. Only thing I can find on the Sunapee website is over $2K, the Gunstock offering is cheap but only six weeks at 90 min per week. Pats describes their offering for five years olds as 'child care with outdoor play'. Peaks pass is our only option, just wish they had a decent offering for seniors so that my dad could join us more often than $29 sunday afternoons.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

thebigo said:


> Same situation. Daughter will be five next november, only season long program we can find within an hour from home is at crotched. Ragged does not appear to offer a program for this age group. Only thing I can find on the Sunapee website is over $2K, the Gunstock offering is cheap but only six weeks at 90 min per week. Pats describes their offering for five years olds as 'child care with outdoor play'. Peaks pass is our only option, just wish they had a decent offering for seniors so that my dad could join us more often than $29 sunday afternoons.



Ragged

Child 5 and under	Free w/paying adult  - I assume a season pass is a paying adult.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ragged
> 
> Child 5 and under    Free w/paying adult  - I assume a season pass is a paying adult.



Lift tickets for under six are free at most places. We have been putting her in lessons every week this year, she has made tremendous progress, wanted to put her in a seasonal program next year. Something that meets every week for several months, ideally with the same kids, best i can tell crotched is the only offering for five year olds, we would switch to gunstock or ragged if they had a comparable offering, even consider pats and sunapee.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

thebigo said:


> Lift tickets for under six are free at most places. We have been putting her in lessons every week this year, she has made tremendous progress, wanted to put her in a seasonal program next year. Something that meets every week for several months, ideally with the same kids, best i can tell crotched is the only offering for five year olds, we would switch to gunstock or ragged if they had a comparable offering, even consider pats and sunapee.



Ragged does have a program (my son is in it this yr) which at $299 for the 10 block is a tremendous value.
He's only been on the Barnyard through the program but up top all the time with my wife and I. The Adventure camp program has been okay but it seems more like glorified babysitting skiing with him vs actual teaching. 
Regardless, it has allowed my wife and I to get some free runs in plus trade off watching our 15 month old.

I forgot they have a section that will take them up top so now it has me thinking again.

$822 Ragged (all in 2 passes+lessons) vs $1509 for Peaks Ranger (assuming last yrs $500 price point remains)
Thought I had it figured out but this is a pretty big spread that could be rolled right back into big mtn skiing for us.
Decisions, Decisions.

http://raggedmountainresort.com/Kids-Ski-Programs/


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

That's really frustrating that there seems to be a lack of true skiing seasonal programs for 5 year olds in southern NH that are reasonable. Odd considering many miniature race programs start at age 6 and definitely age 7.

Edit: that's nice to see ragged does have a program. Still frustrating that it is not stratified by ability level. A 5 year old can absolutely progress beyond Barnyard, especially with regular instruction.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Looking at the Sunday River site, they mention that the MAX Pass next year will have new resorts added making it over 40 mountains.



Anyone have thoughts or knowledge as to what the new Max mountains will be? They are at 39 now I think, so it might only be 1 or 2 more. Itd be awesome if it were more than that though.

I selfishly would love another eastern mountain, preferably one within 2.5 hours of Boston, but I suspect that is unlikely.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Edit: that's nice to see ragged does have a program. Still frustrating that it is not stratified by ability level. A 5 year old can absolutely progress beyond Barnyard, especially with regular instruction.



This. It's been my biggest complaint about the program this yr that my son is in. It seems somewhat disorganized and I will see him skiing off the carpet sometimes when I clearly tell them he should be on the BY chair and skis with me (in the woods) up top.
They have a ton of volume in the program + the free Bebe Woods learn to ski so the rations are high and I don;t feel he is getting any much coaching out of it.

I use it more as a way for him to continue to get time on snow and to give us a chance at some free runs.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 1, 2017)

skicub said:


> I'm not thrilled that NE Bronze pass is going up $35, but it has always been quite a steal. Increase is fine this year, but if it goes up again next year, I won't be happy. I'm curious to see how much the maxpass add on is, since that is the real steal and makes up for any increase on NE Bronze...it was $299 this year.
> 
> 
> the cubbiest skier you've ever met


It was $415 last year. But I think I'll just get the max this year.  Good variety and no blackouts. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Anyone have thoughts or knowledge as to what the new Max mountains will be? They are at 39 now I think, so it might only be 1 or 2 more. Itd be awesome if it were more than that though.
> 
> I selfishly would love another eastern mountain, preferably one within 2.5 hours of Boston, but I suspect that is unlikely.



The Max Pass is mostly made up of groups that own/operate multiple areas: Boyne, intrawest, Mueller's, etc.  So to me the most logical ownership group in the northeast that is not part of any other multiple pass is the Fairbanks group with Jiminy, Cranmore (although it is on the White Mtn Superpass), and Bromley, that would be my guess of a possible add in New England.  Jay and Burke are the other likely possibility.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

We tried kids lessons with our boys and they never progressed fast enough.  Group lessons often go at the pace of the weakest skier or snowboarder.  We have four boys and we basically paid for a few good private lessons and then took them from there.  Now all of our kids are bat shit crazy.  

Jr. race programs help a lot but I think they start at age 6.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 1, 2017)

We have put her in four sessions of the radicals program at Crotched this year, she went from being barely able to stand on skis to bombing down from the summit last night. At $80 per session plus tip it adds up, but it gets her three hours of instruction with a 2-1 ratio. No complaints about the radicals program, plan to do another couple of sessions this year. Were planning on the Tigers program next year but just looking for some variety after skiing crotched almost exclusively this year, disappointed there is no other comparable race program for 5 year olds in southern nh.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> The Max Pass is mostly made up of groups that own/operate multiple areas: Boyne, intrawest, Mueller's, etc.  So to me the most logical ownership group in the northeast that is not part of any other multiple pass is the Fairbanks group with Jiminy, Cranmore (although it is on the White Mtn Superpass), and Bromley, that would be my guess of a possible add in New England.  Jay and Burke are the other likely possibility.


Jay would be a great addition.  The Fairbanks group options would be a disappointing batch of new mountains.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Jay would be a great addition.  The Fairbanks group options would be a disappointing batch of new mountains.



Agreed. I would like to ski Bromley, but those other mountains are too far and not very compelling. I would love to see more independent mountains join. Wachusett somehow got in.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

thebigo said:


> We have put her in four sessions of the radicals program at Crotched this year, she went from being barely able to stand on skis to bombing down from the summit last night. At $80 per session plus tip it adds up, but it gets her three hours of instruction with a 2-1 ratio. No complaints about the radicals program, plan to do another couple of sessions this year. Were planning on the Tigers program next year but just looking for some variety after skiing crotched almost exclusively this year, disappointed there is no other comparable race program for 5 year olds in southern nh.



Have you considered Ginstock?

https://www.gunstock.com/winter/kids/multi-week-programs/


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Agreed. I would like to ski Bromley, but those other mountains are too far and not very compelling. I would love to see more independent mountains join. Wachusett somehow got in.


Yeah, I wonder how Wachusett managed that.  I think there are some other smaller, independent mountains on there as well.

Wachusett hopped onto the MAX Pass, but then bailed on their other discounts they offered last year like 50% off Mount Snow lift tickets Sunday through Friday.  We used that a lot last year to hit Mount Snow on Sundays.

I am contemplating if we'll do the Wachusett pass next year, I wind up getting bored with their terrain a lot.  It is/was a great place for my wife to practice and learn though.  All we really need is the Bronze pass, but then you can't do the MAX Pass Add-On... annoying.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 1, 2017)

I was thinking about the New England Silver or White Mountain Super Pass. Right now I'm leaning toward grabbing both the Peak Pass and Max Pass.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Looking at the Sunday River site, they mention that the MAX Pass next year will have new resorts added making it over 40 mountains.


Please be Peak.
Please be Peak.
Please be Peak.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Please be Peak.
> Please be Peak.
> Please be Peak.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


I'd love if they added Mt. Snow to the MAX Pass!


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I am contemplating if we'll do the Wachusett pass next year, I wind up getting bored with their terrain a lot.  It is/was a great place for my wife to practice and learn though.  All we really need is the Bronze pass, but then you can't do the MAX Pass Add-On... annoying.



If Wachusett offered a Max Add-on with their Bronze I would probably buy it... I've split night skiing between Wachusett and Crotched this year and I'm not terribly bored. I like Crotched better, but WaWa is about 30 minutes closer.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> If Wachusett offered a Max Add-on with their Bronze I would probably buy it... I've split night skiing between Wachusett and Crotched this year and I'm not terribly bored. I like Crotched better, but WaWa is about 30 minutes closer.


Yeah, we do Wachusett because it is closer at about 35 minutes from home.

We did Bronze the past couple years, but did Gold this year to get the MAX Pass Add-On.  I even tried to get them to let me pay the full regular-season price on the Bronze (no pre-season or GPS discount) and do the Add-On and still no luck.  It kind of sucks because a mountain like Mountain Creek has season passes for $299 or $349 which was still valid to Add-On the MAX Pass, yet Wachusett's offering at a similar price point did not count.  Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I was thinking about the New England Silver or White Mountain Super Pass. Right now I'm leaning toward grabbing both the Peak Pass and Max Pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm really tempted by that too. Problem is I have a tough time justifying the extra $600 of the Max pass. If I use it enough, then its worth it for sure and can split the two passes at ~30 days each and get good value. Problem is I would then have to force myself to get no vouchers... and I like vouchers :razz:


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah, we do Wachusett because it is closer at about 35 minutes from home.
> 
> We did Bronze the past couple years, but did Gold this year to get the MAX Pass Add-On.  I even tried to get them to let me pay the full regular-season price on the Bronze (no pre-season or GPS discount) and do the Add-On and still no luck.  It kind of sucks because a mountain like Mountain Creek has season passes for $299 or $349 which was still valid to Add-On the MAX Pass, yet Wachusett's offering at a similar price point did not count.  Pretty disappointing.



Killington kept the majority of their pass products as ineligible for Max Add-ons but this past year let them all be eligible. Maybe Wachusett will change that this year.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Killington kept the majority of their pass products as ineligible for Max Add-ons but this past year let them all be eligible. Maybe Wachusett will change that this year.


That would be wonderful and drive me to get Wachusett Bronze passes for my wife and I.  If they don't we will probably look at other options.

_EDIT_ - I'm emailing Wachusett now to ask if they have any plans lined up and to tell them if we have to get the Gold again to do the Add-On, we're out.

Contact Info:
_Tom Meyers
Director of Marketing
tom@wachusett.com_


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 1, 2017)

thebigo said:


> We have put her in four sessions of the radicals program at Crotched this year, she went from being barely able to stand on skis to bombing down from the summit last night. At $80 per session plus tip it adds up, but it gets her three hours of instruction with a 2-1 ratio. No complaints about the radicals program, plan to do another couple of sessions this year. Were planning on the Tigers program next year but just looking for some variety after skiing crotched almost exclusively this year, disappointed there is no other comparable race program for 5 year olds in southern nh.


I'm not sure you'll find a 5yo race program anywhere. SR started offering a 6/7 yo "race" program with the Gould program about 5 years ago. and that is for both freestyle & alpine - they don't break out to alpine only until at least 7yo.  I think it's pretty similar at other larger ski areas.  They do all offer seasonal programs. All 3 of mine have done them - race and recreational. I can't rave enough about the consistency of coaches and kids to instill love of skiing, never mind mad ski skills. No group or private lessons will compare. My 16yo went thru programs starting at 5yo, she's now an instructor with the 4yo olds seasonal group. Never Evers. They are now able to go on chair lifts and went to Jordan last weekend. Next winter she'll be with same group of kids - she knows them so well by now. She gave a 90 min private to a never ever last week and he was on chair lift by end of lesson and when he went to meet his Mom he hockey stopped right in front of her - she got a hefty tip and he got another lesson with her next day. Investing $ always helps lol.  I Would try to get into any regular ski program you can - recreational is fine at that age - time on snow is important and when it's social - kids have a  bLast. My 11yo is having a ball this winter - his coach is great and basically follows kids where they want to go. A few drills every now and then to make the kids groan lol. They are woods bumps and steep rats - he wasn't a fan of the race program, so we swapped him this winter. 

Oh 3 SR golds. No max or travel. Just homebodies   Haven't checked prices yet tho. Wondering if I can get a fake 29yo ID tho lol.


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> But the pricing is only for 9 more days?



I do not care for that.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2017)

Flash sale for SR
*One-Week Flash Sale on 2017-18 New England Passes *
Monday, March 6, kicks off a *One-Week Flash Sale* on 2017-18 New England Passes. You'll have five days to lock in the lowest prices, and two ways to do it:


Reserve your pass with *$50 down* on our Easy Pay Plan, or;
 


Buy your pass now and *ski free this spring* starting March 13.
Our Spring Sale and Easy Pay Plan continue through April 30, but prices on New England Passes will increase after Friday, March 10. Don't miss it! 


*New England Pass* includes Sunday River, Loon Mountain and Sugarloaf.
  *Pass*
*Valid For *
*Flash Sale*
 *Gold*
Unlimited skiing all winter with no blackouts - our most popular pass. 
$1,049
 *Silver*
Valid every day except 12 blackout dates. 
$699
 *Bronze*
Unlimited midweek, non-holiday skiing. 
$429

 

*Sunday River Millennial Pass* includes Sunday River.
  *Pass*
*Valid For *
*Thru Apr 30*
 *Gold*
Ages 19-29; valid every day except 12 blackout dates. 
$399

 

*Maine Student Pass* has options for Sunday River or both Maine mountains. 
  *Pass*
*Valid For *
*Thru Apr 30*
 *Junior*
Sunday River; ages 6-12 
$379
 *Teen*
Sunday River; ages 13-18 
$439
 *Combo*
Sunday River & Sugarloaf; ages 6-18 
$539


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2017)

A New England bronze pass with a Max add-on is very tempting. Leaving Wildcat would hurt.


----------



## Jully (Mar 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> I do not care for that.



While it is annoying, I can't fault them. They are offering you $50 off to buy it right now and run the risk of losing out on a better pass option being released. Last year Peaks undercut the market pretty drastically. This year Boyne appears to be trying to prevent being undercut by snagging a bunch of bargain hunters now.

As someone considering Boyne and Peaks, I just hope Peaks releases pricing before March 10 and then I'll happily decide between the two.


----------



## Jully (Mar 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That would be wonderful and drive me to get Wachusett Bronze passes for my wife and I.  If they don't we will probably look at other options.
> 
> _EDIT_ - I'm emailing Wachusett now to ask if they have any plans lined up and to tell them if we have to get the Gold again to do the Add-On, we're out.
> 
> ...



I will be intrigued to hear what they say!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2017)

Jully said:


> While it is annoying, I can't fault them. They are offering you $50 off to buy it right now and run the risk of losing out on a better pass option being released. Last year Peaks undercut the market pretty drastically. This year Boyne appears to be trying to prevent being undercut by snagging a bunch of bargain hunters now.
> 
> As someone considering Boyne and Peaks, I just hope Peaks releases pricing before March 10 and then I'll happily decide between the two.



I'm guessing that Peak will release their pass prices by this weekend, as historically they've done it for the 1st weekend in March, with passes going on sale the 2nd weekend in March


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that Peak will release their pass prices by this weekend, as historically they've done it for the 1st weekend in March, with passes going on sale the 2nd weekend in March



Hoping against hope they join the Max pass group.


----------



## Jully (Mar 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> Hoping against hope they join the Max pass group.



That would be so ideal, but I highly doubt it as well.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2017)

A little put off by Cannons NH early season rate.Thats up $45 over last year.But last year they had a decrease of about $25.Guess they are making up for it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> A little put off by Cannons NH early season rate.Thats up $45 over last year.But last year they had a decrease of about $25.Guess they are making up for it.


And only one voucher this year.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 2, 2017)

Peak Pass goes on sale tomorrow so we'll get pricing then. New England Pass is out as the blackouts vs price point make no sense. Leaning toward a 3-pass solution: Peaks Pass, Max Pass, and MWV Sampler. Unless I decide I want to go east again on vacation next year and then the Max Pass may be out. Only thing that would get me to ditch the Peaks in a MWV mountain adding the Max Pass.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Peak Pass goes on sale tomorrow so we'll get pricing then. New England Pass is out as the blackouts vs price point make no sense. Leaning toward a 3-pass solution: Peaks Pass, Max Pass, and MWV Sampler. Unless I decide I want to go east again on vacation next year and then the Max Pass may be out. Only thing that would get me to ditch the Peaks in a MWV mountain adding the Max Pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app




Not on sale yet nor any pricing from peaks


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Not on sale yet nor any pricing from peaks



Id be shocked if they announced it at 8:00 AM haha


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2017)

It's announced. No price increase. http://www.peakpass.com/#pass-overview

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

For me it is basically $599 for an unlimited Mt. Snow season pass.  I might use it at Wildcat also.  The others I don't think I'd go to or get to, to be honest.

Too bad I can't do the MAX Pass Add-On to the Peak Pass.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2017)

Will this include spring skiing? The FAQs are a little confusing.



> Do I get the same pass benefits if I choose to do the payment plan rather than pay the whole sum?*
> 
> Yes.* You receive all of the same passholder benefits whether you use the payment plan or not. Benefits that are listed for our passes are valid for the 17/18 season only and will not be available for use in the spring of 2017.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Will this include spring skiing? The FAQs are a little confusing.


It seems like it is saying the *BENEFITS* for each pass are for '17/'18 and not '15/'16, but they'll issue you a '16/'17 pass/ticket you can use this season for the rest of Spring 2017.


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It seems like it is saying the *BENEFITS* for each pass are for '17/'18 and not '15/'16, but they'll issue you a '16/'17 pass/ticket you can use this season for the rest of Spring 2017.



If you buy now you can ski the rest of the season. Benefits are not able to be used this spring though (like the 25% off a ticket for the Explorer). If you buy before the first deadline you can use the benefits this summer though.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 3, 2017)

Jully said:


> If you buy now you can ski the rest of the season. Benefits are not able to be used this spring though (like the 25% off a ticket for the Explorer). If you buy before the first deadline you can use the benefits this summer though.



Yes and $99 down to ski spring. Price valid until April 30. Fliers up at Attitash.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Yes and $99 down to ski spring. Price valid until April 30. Fliers up at Attitash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



It doesn't give a date, but if you buy now are you able to ski immediately? I seem to remember that from last year.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> For me it is basically $599 for an unlimited Mt. Snow season pass.  I might use it at Wildcat also.  The others I don't think I'd go to or get to, to be honest.
> 
> Too bad I can't do the MAX Pass Add-On to the Peak Pass.



that's a smoking deal for Mount Snow/Wildcat.  Don't need that many days to make it a steal


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> that's a smoking deal for Mount Snow/Wildcat.  Don't need that many days to make it a steal


15-20 days makes it a steal, IMO, bringing the daily average to $30-$40.

I think we could get that many days in between Mt. Snow and Wildcat, but then it forces us to ski only those mountains or shell out for the MAX Pass also which we'd need to use another 15-20 days for the price to be a good deal on that.

Still, might be do-able... maybe.


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 15-20 days makes it a steal, IMO, bringing the daily average to $30-$40.
> 
> I think we could get that many days in between Mt. Snow and Wildcat, but then it forces us to ski only those mountains or shell out for the MAX Pass also which we'd need to use another 15-20 days for the price to be a good deal on that.
> 
> Still, might be do-able... maybe.



Now you're into the conundrum of looking at price per day versus overall cost. If you're happy with what Peaks offers, then that is the best deal and it only gets better. If you get a Max pass, at least some of those days would come at the expense of days on the Peak pass. 

Speaking of Max, any info on when pricing for that will come out? I don't remember when it was released last year.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Will this include spring skiing? The FAQs are a little confusing.


Can I ski or ride the rest of the season if I buy?

You sure can.  Purchase today and the pass is valid for skiing and riding for the remainder of this season as well as the 2017/2018 winter at all 7 mountains.

What is confusing about that?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jully said:


> Now you're into the conundrum of looking at price per day versus overall cost. If you're happy with what Peaks offers, then that is the best deal and it only gets better. If you get a Max pass, at least some of those days would come at the expense of days on the Peak pass.
> 
> Speaking of Max, any info on when pricing for that will come out? I don't remember when it was released last year.


No idea on when the pricing will come out for MAX Pass, sorry.  I would guess in the next couple of weeks though.

The only places I can see us riding on the Peak Pass are Mt. Snow and Wildcat.  But, we also like some variety and are big Killington fans, so the MAX is nice.  Also a fan of the Non-New England options on the MAX, so it is a tough predicament.  I really wish MAX added Mt. Snow and that the MAX changed the structure so you could swap around the 5 lift tickets per mountain to maybe use a max of 10 at a select mountain or 2.  That'd be the best pass (for us at least).

Decisions, decisions.


Also, EPIC Pass will probably be released soon as well which should include Stowe... so that's a possible option as well, but Stowe is too far for us to get there every weekend as opposed to Mt. Snow which is a short 2 hr drive.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> I haven't read all 8 pages, but Sunday River, and by extension, Loon and Sugarloaf, passes will go on sale Monday, March 6 at their lowest prices. After the next friday, prices go up by $20.00 or more. My money won't earn that much interest in a year in the bank. Gonna get my pass next week for next year!


So they're only at their lowest price for 2 weeks?  That doesn't seem to make too much sense.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> So they're only at their lowest price for 2 weeks?  That doesn't seem to make too much sense.


Actually only 5 days for the cheapest.March 6-10.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> So they're only at their lowest price for 2 weeks?  That doesn't seem to make too much sense.


Just simply hoping to lock in customers ahead of others releasing their pass products for next year.

At this rate, it won't be long until resorts start putting next season's products out the last weekend of Presidents week...

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Actually only 5 days for the cheapest.March 6-10.


That's kind of a ridiculous strategy.  This is the New England Pass which has Sugarloaf, Loon and Sunday River we are talking about, correct?



drjeff said:


> Just simply hoping to lock in customers ahead of others releasing their pass products for next year.
> 
> At this rate, it won't be long until resorts start putting next season's products out the last weekend of Presidents week...


Odd, but whatever works I guess.


Any word on when EPIC and MAX Passes will release their plans/pricing?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 3, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Just simply hoping to lock in customers ahead of others releasing their pass products for next year.
> 
> At this rate, it won't be long until resorts start putting next season's products out the last weekend of Presidents week...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



If this happens and they have the "ski rest of the yr for free" thing you wonder how folks react. If you have a pass but a different mtn gives you the opportunity to ski with them for 5-8 weeks you end up with 2 season passes for the spring season. 
Gives you some additional variety and may actually create a scenario where folks are hopping between passes yr to yr rather than building a consistent customer base.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2017)

Okay gonna get my wife a peaks pass this week because we are going to Wildcat next Sunday. I already have 2 tickets I need to use at Wildcat. I will then get my youngest son a pass next week and he can go with me for my last ticket in April. I will then get mine and my middle sons before 4/30.  Actually all will just be a down payment. I can wait on my oldest because the price stays at 399 until dec 15th. It will be his Christmas present.


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That's kind of a ridiculous strategy.  This is the New England Pass which has Sugarloaf, Loon and Sunday River we are talking about, correct?
> 
> 
> Odd, but whatever works I guess.
> ...



I looked it up, Max was released on March 9th last year (second Wednesday of the month). If they are still locking up the new mountains, it might be a little longer, but who knows. 

I think it is a fine strategy on Boyne's part. The increase after the 'flash sale' ending on the 10th is modest, between $20 and $50 for the different passes. That is smaller than the normal price hike after early season pricing (usually ~$100).

They definitely experimenting to see if they can get people to make an impulse buy in this short window. The classic strategy of grabbing people on the fence by saying "supplies are low!" or "act now!"


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That's kind of a ridiculous strategy.  This is the New England Pass which has Sugarloaf, Loon and Sunday River we are talking about, correct?
> 
> 
> Odd, but whatever works I guess.
> ...



I looked it up, Max was released on March 9th last year (second Wednesday of the month). If they are still locking up the new mountains, it might be a little longer, but who knows. 

I think it is a fine strategy on Boyne's part. The increase after the 'flash sale' ending on the 10th is modest, between $20 and $50 for the different passes. That is smaller than the normal price hike after early season pricing (usually ~$100).

They definitely experimenting to see if they can get people to make an impulse buy in this short window. The classic strategy of grabbing people on the fence by saying "supplies are low!" or "act now!"


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 3, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Just simply hoping to lock in customers ahead of others releasing their pass products for next year.
> 
> At this rate, it won't be long until resorts start putting next season's products out the last weekend of Presidents week...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



If this happens and they have the "ski rest of the yr for free" thing you wonder how folks react. If you have a pass but a different mtn gives you the opportunity to ski with them for 5-8 weeks you end up with 2 season passes for the spring season. 
Gives you some additional variety and may actually create a scenario where folks are hopping between passes yr to yr rather than building a consistent customer base.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 3, 2017)

PeakPass is out. 599$. Still a deal!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> PeakPass is out. 599$. Still a deal!



Crazy! Impossible to say no.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 3, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Crazy! Impossible to say no.



Why crazy? This is the same price I have been paying for several years.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Why crazy? This is the same price I have been paying for several years.


He's just agreeing its a good deal I think.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Crazy! Impossible to say no.



i said yes but for 499 with the 11 bo days.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2017)

Debating between Peaks and Max. Leaning towards Max for greater New England variety and possible (hopeful) Western trip.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> i said yes but for 499 with the 11 bo days.


For NH skiers this should be the initial plan for everyone.  You lock yourself in to the pricing structure with your initial purchase.  At anytime during the season you can upgrade to the Explorer for $100 if the conditions at the blacked out mountains look better.  I almost did so with the big dump at Wildcat over Xmas week this year.  I held off and overall was fine just skiing Crotched during the blackout days.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> For NH skiers this should be the initial plan for everyone.  You lock yourself in to the pricing structure with your initial purchase.  At anytime during the season you can upgrade to the Explorer for $100 if the conditions at the blacked out mountains look better.  I almost did so with the big dump at Wildcat over Xmas week this year.  I held off and overall was fine just skiing Crotched during the blackout days.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


with Crotched only 20 mins from my house I couldn't pass up the deal and with no blackouts at Crotched it will work out fine. Surprised that MLK weekend (sat/sun)is blacked out but not the actual holiday of the 15th.


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> No idea on when the pricing will come out for MAX Pass, sorry.  I would guess in the next couple of weeks though.
> 
> The only places I can see us riding on the Peak Pass are Mt. Snow and Wildcat.  But, we also like some variety and are big Killington fans, so the MAX is nice.  Also a fan of the Non-New England options on the MAX, so it is a tough predicament.  I really wish MAX added Mt. Snow and that the MAX changed the structure so you could swap around the 5 lift tickets per mountain to maybe use a max of 10 at a select mountain or 2.  That'd be the best pass (for us at least).
> 
> ...


Oh it will include Stowe!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> He's just agreeing its a good deal I think.



Ya. Crazy good.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

RE: MAX Pass...

The only thing I have seen so far as far as an update is on the Sunday River website:



> The M.A.X. Pass returns for winter 2017-18 bigger and better than ever, with 5 days of skiing at *over 40 mountains* across North America including new resorts! That's over 200 days of total skiing and riding at your fingertips right here in your own backyard and out west.  Learn more about M.A.X. Pass.



So, it sounds like they are adding at least 1 or 2 mountains... but which one(s)?


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 6, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> RE: MAX Pass...
> 
> The only thing I have seen so far as far as an update is on the Sunday River website:
> 
> ...



Heard a rumor that Blue Mountain PA is going to be an addition.  Camelback missed the boat if they didn't join (and there has been no indication they did).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Heard a rumor that Blue Mountain PA is going to be an addition.  Camelback missed the boat if they didn't join (and there has been no indication they did).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I was hoping something worthwhile would be added.  Not to poo-poo Blue Mountain or any other local mountains, but for anyone outside of PA, adding Blue Mountain is a net gain of 0.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

The current NY/NJ/PA offering from Max is Mountain Creek, so there are many millions of people to whom a Blue Mountain addition would be significant.

I'm leaning towards the Max Pass, with or without Blue Mountain. Adding it would get me a couple more days on the snow.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> The current NY/NJ/PA offering from Max is Mountain Creek, so there are many millions of people to whom a Blue Mountain addition would be significant.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Max Pass, with or without Blue Mountain. Adding it would get me a couple more days on the snow.


I should have said NY and NJ also.  As I said, awesome for  people in that area! I was just selfishly hoping for another New England resort and maybe another cool western resort or 2 to check out.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 6, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I should have said NY and NJ also.  As I said, awesome for  people in that area! I was just selfishly hoping for another New England resort and maybe another cool western resort or 2 to check out.



Perhaps only "some" people in NJ/NY :grin: There are also plenty of us in NJ that it doesn't help either. If I was a MAX pass holder, I'd rather see another New England resort as well instead of a PA resort. Even a NY choice in the Catskills or Adirondacks would be a worthwhile addition. MAX currently has nothing in PA though, so I could see why adding something in PA would help broaden the potential market for the pass if true.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

cdskier said:


> MAX currently has nothing in PA though, so I could see why adding something in PA would help broaden the potential market for the pass if true.



This was my point. I would also prefer another New England resort, but I can see why PA would make more business sense.

Now, Peaks would take care of both, and then some. [emoji1]


----------



## RedSoxFan (Mar 6, 2017)

any idea when Stratton releases season passes for the coming year?


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 6, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Pats Peak released pass prices this AM. $449 early buy seems a bit high at first glance given Ragged is going to be $249 again and the Peaks Ranger pass likely comes in under $550.
> But Pats knows their market and I'm sure they aren't having any issues paying the bills.
> 
> https://www.patspeak.com/Tickets-Passes/Season-Passes.aspx




2017-2018 pass for 20-29 years old, is only $222.22 and it includes skiing all March 2017... Pays for itself in 4 days of skiing! Steal if you ask me!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2017)

RedSoxFan said:


> any idea when Stratton releases season passes for the coming year?



Should be soon. I check every few days.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2017)

Gunstock----includes skiing for the rest of the season

http://www.gunstock.com/winter/passes/


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

I find the pass offerings that include this spring to be redundant in some respects as it does nothing for current pass holders.  It is totally about getting new pass holders.  It looks like a value in concept but has limited risk to the ski area since they more than likely have a loyal base of pass holders already.

That Gunstock pass is interesting though as it has some summer value sort of speak in the form of discounts on already pricey offerings but does generate revenue for them besides the pass.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2017)

dlague said:


> I find the pass offerings that include this spring to be redundant in some respects as it does nothing for current pass holders.  It is totally about getting new pass holders.  It looks like a value in concept but has limited risk to the ski area since they more than likely have a loyal base of pass holders already.
> 
> That Gunstock pass is interesting though as it has some summer value sort of speak in the form of discounts on already pricey offerings but does generate revenue for them besides the pass.


You have to take what the pass gives you!


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

Puck it said:


> You have to take what the pass gives you!


What if I do not want it - too damn far away.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Morwax (Mar 7, 2017)

*Errr*



xwhaler said:


> Gunstock----includes skiing for the rest of the season
> 
> http://www.gunstock.com/winter/passes/



Problem with Gunstock is they quit early, hardly made any snow during the last cold snap.. They can't wait to close down ski ops to save money.. no stoke


----------



## watkin (Mar 7, 2017)

http://www.snow.com/epic-pass.aspx

Epic Pass pricing has come out.. Stowe is not yet part of the pass.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 7, 2017)

Sugarbush just announced they are joining Mountain Collective fwiw...


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 7, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush just announced they are joining Mountain Collective fwiw...



That's likely the tipping point for me to buy this pass.  I just got back from Alta-Snowbird and I'm going back again next year.  Sugarbush being on this pass gives me 6 days free.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 7, 2017)

watkin said:


> http://www.snow.com/epic-pass.aspx
> 
> Epic Pass pricing has come out.. Stowe is not yet part of the pass.



Wow, what's up with that?  If added do Stowe people miss out on the Buddy Pass deals?, that's only a month away.  Not sure I saw Whistler on that page either.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2017)

Puck it said:


> You have to take what the pass gives you!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 7, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Wow, what's up with that?  If added do Stowe people miss out on the Buddy Pass deals?, that's only a month away.  Not sure I saw Whistler on that page either.



Whistler was there unrestricted on the full Epic pass (and included with only a limited number of days on the Epic Local, etc).

For Stowe I'm presuming it is a paperwork/legal type thing, although if they don't announce the details soon that certainly puts people at a disadvantage with the early deadline to get the buddy tickets.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

watkin said:


> http://www.snow.com/epic-pass.aspx
> 
> Epic Pass pricing has come out.. Stowe is not yet part of the pass.



I called Vail.  The purchase of Stowe is not final yet and as a result they will not be added until it is complete.  It will not impact the cost of the pass.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2017)

dlague said:


> I called Vail.  The purchase of Stowe is not final yet and as a result they will not be added until it is complete.  It will not impact the cost of the pass.


Well, that's a bit ridiculous and a huge disappointment.  Why bother purchasing Stowe at that time if you aren't going to add them to your pass package for the following season?  They dropped the ball big time with this situation.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Wow, what's up with that?  If added do Stowe people miss out on the Buddy Pass deals?, that's only a month away.  Not sure I saw Whistler on that page either.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



As mentioned Stowe sale is not completed yet.  They are going to be added as soon as it is finalized.  Will not effect the price of the pass but they are also determining in what capacity Stowe will be added.  Depending on the pass product possibly limiting days as they did with Whistler last year (5 days) or whether or not there will be black out dates for the Epic Local Pass.   Possibly unrestricted for the Full Epic Pass.

I mentioned that many pass products are being announced for next season and many may consider other options when they see Stowe missing.

As far as Whistler

Epic Pass *Now includes Whistler Blackcomb*! No restricted dates.

Epic Local Pass

Restricted Dates:

Also includes a total of 10 days at Vail, Beaver Creek and Whistler Blackcomb

Vail, Beaver Creek, Whistler Blackcomb, Park City, Heavenly, Northstar & Kirkwood are restricted 11/24/17-11/25/17, 12/26/17-12/31/17, 1/13/2018, 2/17/18-2/18/18.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, that's a bit ridiculous and a huge disappointment.  Why bother purchasing Stowe at that time if you aren't going to add them to your pass package for the following season?  They dropped the ball big time with this situation.



They said the sale should be finalized soon.  They will make the announcement of Stowe being added at that time.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

The question is - If the Epic Local Pass ($639) read like this



> Unlimited, unrestricted skiing or riding at Breckenridge, Keystone, Wilmot, Afton Alps, Mt. Brighton and Arapahoe Basin with limited restrictions at *Stowe, *Park City, Heavenly, Northstar & Kirkwood. Also includes a total of 10 days at Vail, Beaver Creek and Whistler Blackcomb with holiday restrictions.



Effectively Stowe  with limited restrictions - black out dates - 11/24/17-11/25/17, 12/26/17-12/31/17, 1/13/2018, 2/17/18-2/18/18

Is it worth paying the Extra $220 to get the full unrestricted Epic Pass with no black out dates?


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 7, 2017)

dlague said:


> Thje question is - If the Epic Local Pass ($639) read like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I'm not going for Epic next season, having those particular dates off limits is okay with me.  My Max is unlimited and I don't ski any of those areas on those dates, with it either, I have a different tactic for holidays. 

It all depends upon what we can work out over the next month.  Going to stick with Max for sure and if we can swing the rental of a particular condo in Aspen, then would probably add the MC too (along with a pass at our "backyard bump), and would certainly hit up Sugarbush for a weekend.  Probably spend more then I have to but I love having it all done up front then making my plans.  Any idea when the Rocky Mountain Super Pass comes out?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2017)

I just grabbed a Mtn Collective pass for my son and myself. $399 + $1 only has Sugarbush here in the east (no Stowe because Vail). Early purchase gets an extra day (you have to pick in advance) so if my son and I get 3 days in at the Bush next season it pretty much pays for itself there. Alta, Snowbird, and Snowbasin mean next winters trip is likely SLC.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 7, 2017)

wa-loaf said:


> I just grabbed a Mtn Collective pass for my son and myself. $399 + $1 only has Sugarbush here in the east (no Stowe because Vail). Early purchase gets an extra day (you have to pick in advance) so if my son and I get 3 days in at the Bush next season it pretty much pays for itself there. Alta, Snowbird, and Snowbasin mean next winters trip is likely SLC.



Snowbasin is a great addition for them.  That's 3 Utah for them, 2 for Epic, and 2 Max (as far as we know now).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2017)

The pass for the epic local is what the full epic was just a few years ago. Vail is steadily marching to hook em and fleece em.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

snoseek said:


> The pass for the epic local is what the full epic was just a few years ago. Vail is steadily marching to hook em and fleece em.



Well if they increase it by $30 per year then I am OK


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 7, 2017)

Mountain Collective looks like 2 days at Alta and 2 days at Snowbird next season.


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 7, 2017)

billo said:


> Mountain Collective looks like 2 days at Alta and 2 days at Snowbird next season.



It is.  They changed it from last year.  It's what helped push me over the edge to buying it.  I'm already trying to decide if I'm doing Alta, Snowbird and Snowbasin next year or Alta, Snowbird and road trip to Jackson Hole.  I've always wanted to ski JH.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2017)

IMO 4 days in LCC is a big deal for a lot of people. That pass keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 7, 2017)

snoseek said:


> IMO 4 days in LCC is a big deal for a lot of people. That pass keeps getting better and better.



Can't wait for my two days at Thredbo. Long weekend in Australia, bringing the kids. Leave Wednesday, land Friday. Ski Saturday and Sunday.  Leave Monday and arrive back home on Sunday. Totally worth it.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 7, 2017)

billo said:


> Can't wait for my two days at Thredbo. Long weekend in Australia, bringing the kids. Leave Wednesday, land Friday. Ski Saturday and Sunday.  Leave Monday and arrive back home on Sunday. Totally worth it.



Isn't it Summer for them ?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

billo said:


> Can't wait for my two days at Thredbo. Long weekend in Australia, bringing the kids. Leave Wednesday, land Friday. Ski Saturday and Sunday.  Leave Monday and arrive back home on Sunday. *Totally worth it.*


Do you have plans to go to Australia for a long weekend anyways?  If not, how is 2 days of skiing/riding worth it when you're traveling ~24 hours each way and spending $1200+ per plane ticket?

Then again, all of these trips even just to go West are borderline insane when you think about the costs and logistics involved... but this is what we love.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 8, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you have plans to go to Australia for a long weekend anyways?  If not, how is 2 days of skiing/riding worth it when you're traveling ~24 hours each way and spending $1200+ per plane ticket?
> 
> Then again, all of these trips even just to go West are borderline insane when you think about the costs and logistics involved... but this is what we love.



#sarcasm


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

billo said:


> #sarcasm


That was going to be my first question/sentence in my post, but I didn't want to come off as being a jerk. :grin:


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 8, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That was going to be my first question/sentence in my post, but I didn't want to come off as being a jerk. :grin:



Adding those resorts is a joke, like it's some sort of gift from them. How many people actually use those days in Australia and NZ? I suppose there are lots of Aussies that come here for the winter and couch surf and maybe use the days back at home.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

billo said:


> Adding those resorts is a joke, like it's some sort of gift from them. How many people actually use those days in Australia and NZ? I suppose there are lots of Aussies that come here for the winter and couch surf and maybe use the days back at home.


IMO, the only way the Mountain Collective pass makes sense is as an added bonus for those who were already going to buy season passes from the mountains on there.  Like for the people who ride/ski at Sugarbush and would buy season passes there already... they get a good deal.  2 days of lift tickets at each place isn't really enough to help make it worth it with the way its laid out and where the locations are.  The only area that it makes sense for is Utah because you could in theory hit the 3 different mountains in 1 trip and make it worth it.  Even still, you're at $66.66 per day if you do Alta, Snowbird and Snow Basin.  I'd say that's "worth it", but is it an amazing deal?  Another option that makes somewhat sense is Banff and Lake Louise, but you're at $100/day for 4 days going that route.  However, if you did both the 3x Utah resorts along with Banff and Lake Louise in the same season, you'd be doing well at $40/day.

If you decide to do more than the 2 included days, you'd be raising your daily average paying 1/2 of the window price, but those mountains are quite pricey and usually tough to find deals at.

Again, just my opinion.  I'm trying to find the best pass deal(s) and trying to see how this one is a good option.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2017)

Couldn't you do Sugarbush 3 days + Alta 2 days + Bird 2 days + snowbasin 2 days? 9 days total
That would bring the daily average to $44.33 which is not bad
Not as good as Max but I think there is some value here


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2017)

I always viewed Mountain Collective first and foremost as a marketing initiative.  Whereas the Epic Pass is driving revenue through season pass purchases, MC is about positioning your mountain with other top end destinations.

Now, I think it could make sense for a Western based skier.  Say you live in SLC and ski Solitude/Brighton.  This would give you 6 days in Utah, JH is only 4 hours away.  Aspen is 6 hours, I think.  Maybe not what everybody would do, but it's doable if you're looking to expand your variety, or maybe take a long weekend or two with the family.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Couldn't you do Sugarbush 3 days + Alta 2 days + Bird 2 days + snowbasin 2 days? 9 days total
> That would bring the daily average to $44.33 which is not bad
> Not as good as Max but I think there is some value here


Sure.  Either way though, you *HAVE* to travel to get any value out of the deal and you also *HAVE* to travel to Utah or Alberta, Canada to get your average down.  A pass which has New England options (like the MAX Pass), you could get your daily average under $40 with staying entirely in New England.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Sure.  Either way though, you *HAVE* to travel to get any value out of the deal and you also *HAVE* to travel to Utah or Alberta, Canada to get your average down.  A pass which has New England options (like the MAX Pass), you could get your daily average under $40 with staying entirely in New England.



Oh, I don't disagree at all. The Max pass is a far more compelling product and one that if I didn't have 2 young kids would be all over in a heartbeat.

My brother buys the MC pass and skis out of Sun Valley. He gets his 3 days and then just uses it to get 50% off every follow up visit.
He's does very well for himself though so saving $ and scouring skiing on the cheap threads like his older brother has little value to him.
SV daily walk up tix are $125 so if he does a 10 day season out there it costs him $83/day. Since he cares little about finding the best possible deal he's happy paying $83 to ski per day instead of $125.

I think there is probably some market for folks like this.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Oh, I don't disagree at all. The Max pass is a far more compelling product and one that if I didn't have 2 young kids would be all over in a heartbeat.
> 
> My brother buys the MC pass and skis out of Sun Valley. He gets his 3 days and then just uses it to get 50% off every follow up visit.
> He's does very well for himself though so saving $ and scouring skiing on the cheap threads like his older brother has little value to him.
> ...


A market for what folks?  People that don't care about their money or don't care to figure out math?

Even still, he's doing it wrong if Sun Valley is his home mountain and the only mountain he wants to ski.
https://www.sunvalley.com/mountain-passes

Their 15 day pass for $959 puts you at ~$64/day, going 15 times.
Their full season pass is $1,899, so unless you're going ~30+ times, your daily rate won't get below the $64/day for the 15 day pass.

If he uses his MC pass nowhere else, he is essentially paying more than the window price for lift tickets if window price is $125 since $399/3 = $133.  If he goes a total of 10 times, he's paying $980 out of pocket ($399 includes 3 days + $83 x 7 days).  So, you'd still be better off buying the 15 day pass and using it 10 times.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jully said:


> Now you're into the conundrum of looking at price per day versus overall cost. If you're happy with what Peaks offers, then that is the best deal and it only gets better. If you get a Max pass, at least some of those days would come at the expense of days on the Peak pass.
> 
> Speaking of Max, any info on when pricing for that will come out? I don't remember when it was released last year.


I think it may have been another thread where we were discussing Wachusett and the MAX Pass.  I re-sent my email from last week and got a response today.  It sounds like it'll be just about the same as last year, but they may include the Silver pass this season which could be an option... but it might just be because the Silver pass is going up in price.  Not sure yet.  Here's their response:



> Jake –
> 
> I understand your thoughts but, as was the case last fall, the minimum pricing for the MAX Pass ad-on is set by Max Pass not us.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 8, 2017)

I normally average about 10 days on mountain at Stowe (includes an annual fam trip at New Years and an annual friends trip). I used to get the VT Travel Club card for Stowe/others but they added blackouts during the NYE time frame at Stowe. SO for me, when Stowe was added to the MC I purchased it. This season, using my 3rd day at stowe I have 17 days (11 at Stowe, 3 at Jackson and 3 at Bird). Obviously the trips are expensive beyond just lift tickets, but without worry of dates or blackouts that puts me at just under 60 a day for those 3 mountains. Could someone do better? maybe, but would probably require a good amount of work.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2017)

Lost in this conversation is that pass decision isn't always about economics.  Where people prefer to ski is probably a larger driving force for the average skier given that most people ski less than ten times per year.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Lost in this conversation is that pass decision isn't always about economics.  Where people prefer to ski is probably a larger driving force for the average skier given that most people ski less than ten times per year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's where I am.  Saving money is great but I only am able to get around 12 ski days in a year and I want to ski where I want to ski, not where the cheapest pass sends me.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Lost in this conversation is that pass decision isn't always about economics.  Where people prefer to ski is probably a larger driving force for the average skier given that most people ski less than ten times per year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Very good point and those are certainly great mountains.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Lost in this conversation is that pass decision isn't always about economics.  Where people prefer to ski is probably a larger driving force for the average skier given that most people ski less than ten times per year.



This is a very good point and one that is often overlooked when people start questioning pricing of different resorts and passes. Price is simply one factor of many.

Mountain Collective is certainly interesting for people that want to ski the resorts on that pass. Is it for everyone? Certainly not. That's why we have choices. I wouldn't buy it, but if others are able to buy it and take advantage of it, more power to them.


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2017)

cdskier said:


> This is a very good point and one that is often overlooked when people start questioning pricing of different resorts and passes. Price is simply one factor of many.
> 
> Mountain Collective is certainly interesting for people that want to ski the resorts on that pass. Is it for everyone? Certainly not. That's why we have choices. I wouldn't buy it, but if others are able to buy it and take advantage of it, more power to them.



If you are not able to travel, then MC type pf pass is pointless IMO.  I know many that cannot dish out $2000+ for a family to travel to another destination.  The Epic Pass, once Stowe is added, at least may offer unlimited skiing at Stowe with possibilities to travel (what Vail wants) if you want. The Max Pass offers many northeastern venues and as a result makes sense since it too offers opportunities for travel or not.  I do think economics plays a role - I bought the Cannon Pass because it was $273 with no black outs and was about an hour from home and deal hunted to other resorts to mix things up.  And ... no one buys a pass to break even.  You are looking for a dollar cost average that makes it feel good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2017)

And many more people pay more to ski Loon because that's where they prefer to ski.  

I do have friends who only ski a handful of days a season in the East and take a trip out west every year. For folks like them the MC is a fine option

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> And many more people pay more to ski Loon because that's where they prefer to ski.
> 
> I do have friends who only ski a handful of days a season in the East and take a trip out west every year. For folks like them the MC is a fine option
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Well there are many reasons as mentioned earlier.  Many deal hunt not because they feel like blowing money.  Some buy passes because something is close as in Pats Peak, some buy for status, some buy based on size, or where they have a second home, some buy for access to many resorts, some buy on the cheap.  For that reason, people will always pay $1000+ when there are other products that are way less.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2017)

Sugarbush prices were announced via e-mail to existing passholders.

Premium passes (unlimited 7 day access, also entitled to Mountain Collective program benefits of 50% off day tickets at other MC resorts)
Adult (40-64) - $799
Senior (65-79) - $699
Silver Senior (80-89) - $149
90+ - $0
Youth (7-18 ) - $349
For20s (19-29) - $349
For30s (30-39) - $549

Value passes (Mt Ellen unlimited, LP M-F Non-Holiday, LP unlimited before ME opens and after ME closes - No Mountain Collective Benefits)
Adult - $549
Youth (7-18 ) - $249


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow, that 20s pass is the new 30s pass     pretty great value right there

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 8, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush prices were announced via e-mail to existing passholders.
> 
> Premium passes (unlimited 7 day access, also entitled to Mountain Collective program benefits of 50% off day tickets at other MC resorts)
> Adult (40-64) - $799
> ...



Those are great prices! If I was closer or had cheap lodging close by it would be a great deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush prices were announced via e-mail to existing passholders.
> 
> Premium passes (unlimited 7 day access, also entitled to Mountain Collective program benefits of 50% off day tickets at other MC resorts)
> Adult (40-64) - $799
> ...


Those are great prices and a very appropriate reaction to Epic pass business at Stowe and Killington with MAXX. I would think those prices keep most of their core skiers from jumping ship.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Those are great prices and a very appropriate reaction to Epic pass business at Stowe and Killington with MAXX. I would think those prices keep most of their core skiers from jumping ship.



Speaking of Killington, I now wonder what their prices will be. Sugarbush and K were always pretty even for early season pricing. Even though K has the MAX add-on option, will they feel any pressure to lower prices due to Epic and now SB lowering their early pricing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Speaking of Killington, I now wonder what their prices will be. Sugarbush and K were always pretty even for early season pricing. Even though K has the MAX add-on option, will they feel any pressure to lower prices due to Epic and now SB lowering their early pricing?


I'd be surprised if Killington didn't lower their prices.  

I'm also curious to see if Jay/Burke or Peaks now tries to join either MC or Maxx.  They are now the only major eastern operators without a Western connection. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2017)

The Max Pass folks have indicated on their FB page that pricing will be in the same ballpark as last year.  More info expected soon.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 9, 2017)

Pico's rates are out. Same as last year's preseason rate.


2017-18 My Pico Season Passes are now on sale.
My Pico, My Way.
Purchase and pay in full for your 2017-18 My Pico Pass and use it all spring, starting March 11, 2017.

Current 2016-17 pass holders receive $25 in Pico Bucks when they purchase on or before June 15, 2017.

Get unlimited access to Pico Mountain all season long! 

Prices good through June 15, 2017.

Adults	Ages 19-64	$399
Senior 	Age 65-79	$299
Super Senior	Age 80+	$59
Youth 	Ages 7-18	$189
Child	Ages 6 and under	$59
Age group is determined by pass holder's age as of November 1, 2017. 
Passes can be purchased online, over the phone or in-person at the Pico Sales Center or Pico Sports Center during operating hours.
All passes are subject to 7% Vermont State and local tax.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 9, 2017)

Cannon's offerings are out:
http://www.cannonmt.com/season-passes.html


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 9, 2017)

With MAX Pass could you do a down payment and then pay later? If so, were there fees or interest associated with doing that?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> All of Cannon's passes are out too for next year (early pricing ends May 31):
> 
> Adult: $859
> Adult NH Resident: $644
> ...





WJenness said:


> Cannon's offerings are out:
> http://www.cannonmt.com/season-passes.html



Yup the first quote was on Feb 27th - been out.  Second post in this thread.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2017)

billo said:


> With MAX Pass could you do a down payment and then pay later? If so, were there fees or interest associated with doing that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The MAX Pass FB page indicates there will be a $49 down payment option.  There aren't any other details yet.


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

billo said:


> With MAX Pass could you do a down payment and then pay later? If so, were there fees or interest associated with doing that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



There should not be.  Vail does the same - you pay $49 then they automatically withdraw the rest in September with no added fees or interest.  Only issue, it is non-refundable.  In fact, when we moved we changed accounts and they messed ours up and we finally paid it in November and they still charged the spring rate with no fees or interest.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be surprised if Killington didn't lower their prices.
> 
> I'm also curious to see if Jay/Burke or Peaks now tries to join either MC or Maxx.  They are now the only major eastern operators without a Western connection.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Smugglers Notch is still a "free agent", no?   Why does everyone seem to think Peaks is going to join Max? (Not that I would mind)  A lot of people here seem to enjoy their eastern products so I see no pressure for them.  

I will say that I personally, am shopping for the western component, as that's where I want to go vacation for now.  I am obligated to be in the east for at least several more years so that plays into it too.  We've enjoyed our Max pass season so far.

And on a slight swerve, opinions on RFID (I know there was a thread at one time) now? I really like it.  We have found that, of course, not everyone has it on Max.  Several do though and it was really nice using it at Okemo in the east and Winter Park in Colorado, where we were able to park in the lot we wanted to, pop it in the pocket, and ski onto the lift.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Smugglers Notch is still a "free agent", no?   Why does everyone seem to think Peaks is going to join Max? (Not that I would mind)  A lot of people here seem to enjoy their eastern products so I see no pressure for them.
> 
> I will say that I personally, am shopping for the western component, as that's where I want to go vacation for now.  I am obligated to be in the east for at least several more years so that plays into it too.  We've enjoyed our Max pass season so far.
> 
> ...


We have also enjoyed our MAX Pass season.  So far I'm at 15 days used on the MAX w/ 4 @ Copper and 4 @ Big Sky.  We'll definitely use it a few more times too, saving my last 2 at Killington for some nice Spring riding conditions.  Hopefully we'll get 20+ days on the MAX by the end of this season.

We haven't gone to the New England resorts as much as I would have liked or thought we would, but there's been a few tough weekends where we have skipped due to weather.

I really wish we could do the MAX Pass Add-On to the Peak Pass offering, we would just make Mt. Snow our home mountain and then use the MAX for other New England and Western trips.

RFID is awesome.  Wachusett has it and it is nice and easy to use.  The only things that are a bit of a pain is when you have to go to customer service and redeem the MAX Pass for a regular day lift ticket.  At Copper we were able to go direct to lift and they scanned us, but at Big Sky we had to redeem them.  Not a huge hassle, but a little less convenient than being able to go directly to the lift.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2017)

Windham is definitely one of the MAX pass additions.  They have it on their website.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We have also enjoyed our MAX Pass season.  So far I'm at 15 days used on the MAX w/ 4 @ Copper and 4 @ Big Sky.  We'll definitely use it a few more times too, saving my last 2 at Killington for some nice Spring riding conditions.  Hopefully we'll get 20+ days on the MAX by the end of this season.
> 
> We haven't gone to the New England resorts as much as I would have liked or thought we would, but there's been a few tough weekends where we have skipped due to weather.
> 
> ...



I guess its not out of the realm of possibility because you can get a Max Pass add on to The Rocky Mountain Super Pass.  ( a route I may go)

Copper, Stratton, (I would imagine Killington too) manually scan, that's what the hole in the pass is for, zip tying it to the jacket, but I actually like the gates better. Its like an EZ Pass in your jacket.   I know Solitude and Brighton have them in Utah, somebody can fill me in on Steamboat.  Loon where I'm headed this weekend makes you go procure a ticket.  Just the simplicity of skiing on to the lift I think is great.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Windham is definitely one of the MAX pass additions.  They have it on their website.



I actually thought of them and think that's great.  Will take advantage of a Catskill destination for Day trips. 

Big plus for me early season when I can't travel much because of work.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Smugglers Notch is still a "free agent", no?   Why does everyone seem to think Peaks is going to join Max? (Not that I would mind)  A lot of people here seem to enjoy their eastern products so I see no pressure for them.
> 
> I will say that I personally, am shopping for the western component, as that's where I want to go vacation for now.  I am obligated to be in the east for at least several more years so that plays into it too.  We've enjoyed our Max pass season so far.
> 
> ...



RFID has been really good for lift lines.  Of course things have changed.  decades ago the lift ticket was more of a visual - have it on and the right color and your good.  Then cam barcode readers,  the lines now had a stop gap and the person was scanned and it required additional resources.  Now we have RFID and while it is proving to be a resource that allows people to get to the lift with out really presenting a lift ticket per se, it is also having an alternative side effect.  The ski areas are tracking your every move on the mountain to some degree.  At Vail resorts, they can scan you from a distance and if you are violating resort rules well they can tag you.  We have the Epic Mix App which ties in the RFID scans with your GPS and voila - boat loads of data being tracked about you.

Also, the same RFID passes can be preloaded (nothing to do with RFID) with a debit or credit card and you do not have to carry much with you.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2017)

dlague said:


> RFID has been really good for lift lines.  Of course things have changed.  decades ago the lift ticket was more of a visual - have it on and the right color and your good.  Then cam barcode readers,  the lines now had a stop gap and the person was scanned and it required additional resources.  Now we have RFID and while it is proving to be a resource that allows people to get to the lift with out really presenting a lift ticket per se, it is also having an alternative side effect.  The ski areas are tracking your every move on the mountain to some degree.  At Vail resorts, they can scan you from a distance and if you are violating resort rules well they can tag you.  We have the Epic Mix App which ties in the RFID scans with your GPS and voila - boat loads of data being tracked about you.
> 
> Also, the same RFID passes can be preloaded (nothing to do with RFID) with a debit or credit card and you do not have to carry much with you.



Dave, Do all Epic resorts have RFID?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Dave, Do all Epic resorts have RFID?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



yes, at least those in CO - A Basin not being a Vail Resort uses the barcode still.  E can see everything about our days on Epic Mix for Keystone, Breck, Vail and Beaver.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Smugglers Notch is still a "free agent", no?   Why does everyone seem to think Peaks is going to join Max? (Not that I would mind)  A lot of people here seem to enjoy their eastern products so I see no pressure for them.
> 
> I will say that I personally, am shopping for the western component, as that's where I want to go vacation for now.  I am obligated to be in the east for at least several more years so that plays into it too.  We've enjoyed our Max pass season so far.
> 
> ...


Smuggs is still a free agent yes. I'm more thinking in terms of multi area operators.

And I don't necessarily think Peaks will join MAXX, but I think it would make sense if they did as having Western options seems to be the trend in the industry.  Not doing puts them at a competitive disadvantage at least a little bit to Boyne, Powdr, etc.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Smuggs is still a free agent yes. I'm more thinking in terms of multi area operators.
> 
> And I don't necessarily think Peaks will join MAXX, but I think it would make sense if they did as having Western options seems to be the trend in the industry.  Not doing puts them at a competitive disadvantage at least a little bit to Boyne, Powdr, etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Adding Peak to the MAX Pass would dilute the eastern market and potentially take away from POWDR, Intrawest and Boyne who all partnered to create the MAX Pass.

Adding smaller independents only helps to drive traffic to POWDR, Intrawest and Boyne resorts.  Adding Peak resorts potentially creates competition.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2017)

dlague said:


> Adding Peak to the MAX Pass would dilute the eastern market and potentially take away from POWDR, Intrawest and Boyne who all partnered to create the MAX Pass.
> 
> Adding smaller independents only helps to drive traffic to POWDR, Intrawest and Boyne resorts.  Adding Peak resorts potentially creates competition.


Yes and no. It's not as cut and dry as that.  As a Peaks passholder I'm not spending any money at the Boyne, Intrawest or Powdr resorts.  If I had a Maxx add on available to me, I'd buy it and use it at their resorts extensively.  So, in a scenario with someone like me, Peaks would actually lose incremental revenue from me and the other operators would benefit.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 9, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes and no. It's not as cut and dry as that.  As a Peaks passholder I'm not spending any money at the Boyne, Intrawest or Powdr resorts.  If I had a Maxx add on available to me, I'd buy it and use it at their resorts extensively.  So, in a scenario with someone like me, Peaks would actually lose incremental revenue from me and the other operators would benefit.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



This^


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## shredthegnar (Mar 9, 2017)

MAX 2017-18 Additions

Four NY Mountains: Gore, Whiteface, Belleayre, Windham
2 Midwest Hills: Lutsen, Granite Peak (in case you ever happen to want to ski in Wisconsin or Minnesota...)

Gotta say, I'm pretty psyched to see Gore and Whiteface on it. They were towards the top of my wish list. I just wish there were two western additions instead of two useless midwest places


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 9, 2017)

shredthegnar said:


> MAX 2017-18 Additions
> 
> Four NY Mountains: Gore, Whiteface, Belleayre, Windham
> 2 Midwest Hills: Lutsen, Granite Peak (in case you ever happen to want to ski in Wisconsin or Minnesota...)
> ...



Where did you see this?  What about all the other areas?


----------



## shredthegnar (Mar 9, 2017)

Max Pass Facebook Page

_"Are you all ready? Here's our announcement for 17/18 passes. Passes will go on sale on Tuesday, March 14. $629 for adults with a $49 down payment option and $329 for the adult add-on pass.
We are now at 44 mountains with the addition of Gore, Belleayre, Whiteface, Windham, Lutsen and Granite Peak."_

One thing I will say is that they added six. Had 39. Are up to 44. So one of the existing 39 is gone. Here's to hoping that it isn't something big.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 9, 2017)

shredthegnar said:


> Max Pass Facebook Page
> 
> 
> One thing I will say is that they added six. Had 39. Are up to 44. So one of the existing 39 is gone. Here's to hoping that it isn't something big.



Yep, I bet its a big one.  My guess Okemo, Steamboat or Temblant

Edit: Nevermind, its Stevens Pass....oh darn!


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2017)

Sounds like the MAX Pass might not be done with the additions.  Someone of FB complained about the lack of big mountain additions, and they responded with "Stay tuned . . ."


----------



## cdskier (Mar 9, 2017)

sankaty said:


> Sounds like the MAX Pass might not be done with the additions.  Someone of FB complained about the lack of big mountain additions, and they responded with "Stay tuned . . ."



I hope they were talking about a lack of western additions, because I'd consider both Whiteface and Gore pretty big mountains for the east coast. I wish they had a pass like this years ago when I used to do weekend trips to various places. It has quite a few resorts that I used to frequent.


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 9, 2017)

billo said:


> Yep, I bet its a big one.  My guess Okemo, Steamboat or Temblant
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, its Stevens Pass....oh darn!



Stevens is the better than all three you previously mentioned.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 9, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> Stevens is the better than all three you previously mentioned.



No doubt, but far down on my list of likely places I'll go skiing next year. 

Actually, not better than Steamboat.


----------



## Jully (Mar 9, 2017)

shredthegnar said:


> Max Pass Facebook Page
> 
> _"Are you all ready? Here's our announcement for 17/18 passes. Passes will go on sale on Tuesday, March 14. $629 for adults with a $49 down payment option and $329 for the adult add-on pass.
> We are now at 44 mountains with the addition of Gore, Belleayre, Whiteface, Windham, Lutsen and Granite Peak."_
> ...



Pretty much seals the deal for me. Any other additions would be gravy.


----------



## skicub (Mar 10, 2017)

MAXpass mountains
For 17/18

Joining: Whiteface, Gore, Windham, Belleayre, Lutsen, Granite Peak

Leaving: Steven's pass


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2017)

skicub said:


> MAXpass mountains
> For 17/18
> 
> Joining: Whiteface, Gore, Windham, Belleayre, Lutsen, Granite Peak
> ...



That does exactly nothing for me. Yawn.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RedSoxFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Stratton Season Passes out. $399 Value Pass, usual blackouts, Max Pass eligible.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2017)

Granite Peak near Keene, NH? That would be a great excuse to get there.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 10, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Granite Peak near Keene, NH? That would be a great excuse to get there.



Try Granite Peak near Waussau, WI!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2017)

billo said:


> Try Granite Peak near Waussau, WI!



Granite Gorge is near Keene, nh


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2017)

Need a bigger excuse to go to WI to ski.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 10, 2017)

Pico released their pass prices for 2017-2018:

Adult: $399
Senior: $299
Super Senior: $59
Youth: $189
Child: $59


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2017)

Is that the best value for an unrestricted adult pass? Pico is a legit mountain for terrain and snowfall.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

I wonder if Wachusett will lower their season passes.  They should considering the prices of these other passes which are MAX Pass eligible.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 10, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Is that the best value for an unrestricted adult pass? Pico is a legit mountain for terrain and snowfall.



It certainly is a very good value.  Typically they have firm opening and closing dates, so you won't be ski in there in November or after the first weekend or two in April which is something to consider if that is important to you.  They are also closed on Tuesday and Wednesday during non holiday weeks.... But you can purchase a killington add on for those mid weekdays of you want.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Is that the best value for an unrestricted adult pass? Pico is a legit mountain for terrain and snowfall.



I would certainly say one of the best values. For $150 more you can get the new Sugarbush "Value" pass which is also a pretty good deal. Unrestricted access to Mt Ellen and Monday-Friday skiing at Lincoln Peak. And you get to use it at LP before ME opens and after it closes.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 10, 2017)

I wonder if Pico will allow the MAX pass add on to their $399 pass.  I know that MAX has minimum pass prices for allowing the add on, but if Stratton is able to do it with their $399 value pass, I'd expect Pico should be able to do it, too.

The Statton value pass plus MAX add on for $728 seems like a fantastic deal for folks that will ski Stratton at least 7 times.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

sankaty said:


> I wonder if Pico will allow the MAX pass add on to their $399 pass.  I know that MAX has minimum pass prices for allowing the add on, but if Stratton is able to do it with their $399 value pass, I'd expect Pico should be able to do it, too.
> 
> The Statton value pass plus MAX add on for $728 seems like a fantastic deal for folks that will ski Stratton at least 7 times.


I bet they will.  MAX Pass divulged to me yesterday that their price point for the Add-On is a $329 base pass price.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 10, 2017)

sankaty said:


> I wonder if Pico will allow the MAX pass add on to their $399 pass.  I know that MAX has minimum pass prices for allowing the add on, but if Stratton is able to do it with their $399 value pass, I'd expect Pico should be able to do it, too.
> 
> The Statton value pass plus MAX add on for $728 seems like a fantastic deal for folks that will ski Stratton at least 7 times.



Last year it was not an option (I don't think it was anyway) and as of right now there is no mention of it on the website.  It would be a great option though.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 10, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> Need a bigger excuse to go to WI to ski.



You kidding me, they have a good 700 vert and 3 high speed lifts.  You should be booking your flight now!!!

In all seriousness, I am sometimes tempted to pick up a Michigan or Wisconsin passport type deal and do a midwestern trip for the heck of it.  As much as I love skiing bigger areas I do love checking out the smaller places.

Michigan $269, great deal if you live there)...

http://www.goskimichigan.com/michigan-ski-programs/white-gold-card

Wisconsin only $130 but doesn't include a lot of their areas, still a great deal if you live there...

http://www.skiingwisconsin.com/2016-2017-Skiing-Wisconsin-Coupon-Book-100.htm

Good one for New Mexico too, $300 for 2 tickets per area...

http://www.skinewmexico.com/members-info/


----------



## Glenn (Mar 10, 2017)

RedSoxFan said:


> Stratton Season Passes out. $399 Value Pass, usual blackouts, Max Pass eligible.



Good price on the value. 

Anyone recall what the MAX option cost this past year?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Good price on the value.
> 
> Anyone recall what the MAX option cost this past year?



'16/'17:  $599 by itself or $299 as an Add-On.
'17/'18:  $629 by itself or $329 as an Add-On.


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2017)

boston_e said:


> Pico released their pass prices for 2017-2018:
> 
> Adult: $399
> Senior: $299
> ...


That presents a great family value not only firn the adults but the youth and child passes are priced aggressively.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I wonder if Wachusett will lower their season passes.  They should considering the prices of these other passes which are MAX Pass eligible.


I think they are in a unique position where they don't have to.  They have a captive audience of Boston and Worcester metro skiers just looking for something close. It would be a nice gesture given the reduced prices elsewhere, but I'm not sure market conditions will dictate that they do so.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2017)

yeggous said:


> That does exactly nothing for me. Yawn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Too bad.

Since I usually buy the NYS 3 in 1 that covers Gore, Whiteface and Belleayre this might be the ticket I have been looking for to drop the Peaks Pass.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I think they are in a unique position where they don't have to.  They have a captive audience of Boston and Worcester metro skiers just looking for something close. It would be a nice gesture given the reduced prices elsewhere, but I'm not sure market conditions will dictate that they do so.


Well, I for one, have reached out to them and expressed that their pricing no longer offers much value considering the prices at other mountains.  I even sent them a list of a bunch of the pass options which are close to their pricing or may offer a better value.  Hell, even Sugarbush has a pass option that comes in lower than Wachusett's Gold pass.

What is really hurting them is not splitting their passes up into groupings or tiers like Sugarbush has done.  They just have Gold, Silver, Bronze, Weekend and Senior.  No deals for kids, no deals for young adults, no deals for 30's.

When I reached out the other day, I was told their pricing would not be released until early summer.  That's an absolute joke when other mountains and even combined passes are already being released.  But, he did tell me I could buy next year's passes now at this year's prices... now I don't know if that means the discounted early-season price, or the RIDICULOUS current price which added $100 on.  Their full-price Gold pass is *$669* currently!!  That's absurd.  Even at the $559 we paid last year, that is ridiculous.  We won't be doing that again this year... I thought we would get out there more times at night during the week like we did last year, but it just didn't happen as much this season.

Wachusett can either choose to be proactive like many of the other New England mountains, or we'll simply take our business elsewhere.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2017)

If you've ever been to Wachusett on a mid week night between New Years and Early March, you know how strong of a weeknight program that they have, and what a captive school audience and race league audience they have as well.

Their pricing, while some may not like it, is obviously attractive to their target demographic.  

If anything, I'd expect some bigger mountains up North to want to enter in to some venture with Wachusett to get their extensive customer base interested in trying something different and bigger up North some weekend. This has certainly been the case in the past.

Wachusett is really in a category of it's own in the Northeast given its size, location to a sizeable population base and GOOD market share

Wachusett doesn't need other mountains to entice more pass sales as much as other mountain would like to have access to Wachusett's customer base to increase their own resort's exposure to Wachusett's customers...


----------



## Angus (Mar 10, 2017)

WaWa is making what we can assume to be profit maximizing pricing decisions. I can't blame them. Their product is sound and they are investing in their operation continuously. What seems to get lost in all these discussions about length of season, snowmaking, ticket/pass pricing, et cetera is these are for-profit entities. With that said, I will NOT be renewing my WaWa season pass next year!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Angus said:


> What seems to get lost in all these discussions about length of season, snowmaking, ticket/pass pricing, et cetera is these are for-profit entities.



At the same time it is interesting to think about comparing the public vs private companies. Public companies are under a big microscope to maximize profit and drive value for their shareholders. Private companies have much less of such "pressure". Sugarbush has stated they are very happy to be a private company where they don't need to answer to shareholders and can hit numbers that they believe are sustainable for the resort without necessarily needing to always increase profits or visits, etc.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, I for one, have reached out to them and expressed that their pricing no longer offers much value considering the prices at other mountains.  I even sent them a list of a bunch of the pass options which are close to their pricing or may offer a better value.  Hell, even Sugarbush has a pass option that comes in lower than Wachusett's Gold pass.
> 
> What is really hurting them is not splitting their passes up into groupings or tiers like Sugarbush has done.  They just have Gold, Silver, Bronze, Weekend and Senior.  No deals for kids, no deals for young adults, no deals for 30's.
> 
> ...



Comparing Wachusett really to anyone in regards to pricing or the timing they release their pricing is pretty well pointless.  They don't have any competition for probably 95+% of their target market. Where are people going to go for after school or after work turns?  Ward, Bradford or Nashoba?  Those are ant hills in comparison to Wachusett.  Maybe Crotched or Pats, but those are a good bit further away.  People will pay more for the convenience of Wachusett.  Say they do drop their prices way down.  Is that going to attract many people who primarily day trip to bigger mountains up north on the weekends?  Probably not.  I know this sucks for you and you might choose to go elsewhere, but most everyone else will not.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

drjeff said:


> If you've ever been to Wachusett on a mid week night between New Years and Early March, you know how strong of a weeknight program that they have, and what a captive school audience and race league audience they have as well.
> 
> They're pricing, while some may not like it, is obviously attractive to their target demographic.
> 
> ...


Agreed, lots of schools bus kids for their after school programs to Wachusett.  It is a great setup.  Even for working adults it is a great setup to be able to ski/ride until 10 PM on weeknights.

This past season, Wachusett actually went the opposite direction in terms of partnering with bigger Northern mountains.  2 years ago they had pass discounts like 50% off Mt. Snow on Sundays.  From talking with Mt. Snow and Wachusett, it seems like Wachusett basically dropped the ball and didn't care about their previous discount relationships in favor of the MAX Pass.



Angus said:


> WaWa is making what we can assume to be profit maximizing pricing decisions. I can't blame them. Their product is sound and they are investing in their operation continuously. What seems to get lost in all these discussions about length of season, snowmaking, ticket/pass pricing, et cetera is these are for-profit entities. With that said, I will NOT be renewing my WaWa season pass next year!


Agreed.  While I cannot blame them, I will certainly voice my displeasure.  Like you, I will vote with my wallet and will not be renewing my Wachusett season pass.  I think there are many more in this group also.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Comparing Wachusett really to anyone in regards to pricing or the timing they release their pricing is pretty well pointless.  They don't have any competition for probably 95+% of their target market. Where are people going to go for after school or after work turns?  Ward, Bradford or Nashoba?  Those are ant hills in comparison to Wachusett.  Maybe Crotched or Pats, but those are a good bit further away.  People will pay more for the convenience of Wachusett.  Say they do drop their prices way down.  Is that going to attract many people who primarily day trip to bigger mountains up north on the weekends?  Probably not.  I know this sucks for you and you might choose to go elsewhere, but most everyone else will not.


The after school market won't be affected because those programs will continue on as long as the costs stay reasonable.  It is tough to compare because of that like you said.

To answer your other question, I'd say yes.  It makes it a viable option for weeknights and possible weekends and makes the MAX Pass Add-On an option.  Just in this thread there's 2 of us who are no longer going to purchase passes from Wachusett and I'm guessing we aren't the only ones from that category of boarders/skiers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> The after school market won't be affected because those programs will continue on as long as the costs stay reasonable.  It is tough to compare because of that like you said.
> 
> To answer your other question, I'd say yes.  It makes it a viable option for weeknights and possible weekends and makes the MAX Pass Add-On an option.  Just in this thread there's 2 of us who are no longer going to purchase passes from Wachusett and I'm guessing we aren't the only ones from that category of boarders/skiers.



Good point that I wasn't thinking of in regards to the MAXX add on.  I was more thinking in the context of if I'm used to skiing Cannon, Loon, Sunapee etc on weekends, I wouldn't be interested in switching to Wachusett.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Good point that I wasn't thinking of in regards to the MAXX add on.  I was more thinking in the context of if I'm used to skiing Cannon, Loon, Sunapee etc on weekends, I wouldn't be interested in switching to Wachusett.


That's probably true for most people, but I'd imagine that there's some who travel up from MA, CT, RI, etc. who might give Wachusett a chance and do a MAX Add-On so they could still hit the mountains they normally like going to.

For me, I'm from MA, so most of the NH, VT, ME mountains are hard to make into a home mountain.  The best/closest (in my opinion) is Mount Snow.  I was really hoping to do the Peak Pass + MAX, but that doesn't seem like an option unfortunately.

IF Wachusett allows the Silver pass to do the MAX Pass Add-On, that may make sense to use Wachusett as a weeknight option since $329 wouldn't be terrible, then we could do the MAX for another $329.  Not terrible, but still not ideal.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2017)

Highly doubt in their current set up, that Peak will sign on with the Max Pass - they (Peak) basically added a bunch of resort hoping value a year ago when they streamlined their pass products to include all their Eastern resorts.  Pass sales were very strong last year, and as someone who skis their "flagship" resort most every weekend, anecdotally its felt like it's been more crowded than usual at Mount Snow both during Holiday periods and non holiday weekends as well, almost to the point where some of us Mount Snow regulars loosely hoped that they'd increase the adult prices a little bit, maybe to help slightly decrease the weekend pass crowds who now have Mount Snow in play on their passes who might not of before (yes we're being selfish in our apres ski beer table discussions about this ;-) ) 

Peak has a bunch of good data about their customer base, and frankly, with a decent customer base, they'd rather keep their passholders at their properties each weekend, spending the food and beverage dollars, random ski shop dollars, ski school dollars, potentially some lodging dollars at some of their resorts, rather than spread those dollars around, and knowing that the likelihood is that more Peak passholders will travel to other MAX pass resorts and spend their dollars there rather than MAX Pass holding people travel to most Peak Resorts and spend their money at Peak properties.  It is a business afterall, and they're looking at ways to maximize their daily yield with their established customer base as well as attract the even higher yield, full price day ticket crowd


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2017)

For the two people on here who care, Burke did not raise prices for 2017/2018 passes.  A local family of two adults and two children pays $1,516 without the Jay Peak add-on.  Rates are slightly higher for non-locals because non-local children's passes are more expensive.

Our problem is that our kids are so darned busy with other activities that it has been hard to get out to the mountain.  I doubt we lost money this year, but we didn't make out too well.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Highly doubt in their current set up, that Peak will sign on with the Max Pass - they (Peak) basically added a bunch of resort hoping value a year ago when they streamlined their pass products to include all their Eastern resorts.  Pass sales were very strong last year, and as someone who skis their "flagship" resort most every weekend, anecdotally its felt like it's been more crowded than usual at Mount Snow both during Holiday periods and non holiday weekends as well, almost to the point where some of us Mount Snow regulars loosely hoped that they'd increase the adult prices a little bit, maybe to help slightly decrease the weekend pass crowds who now have Mount Snow in play on their passes who might not of before (yes we're being selfish in our apres ski beer table discussions about this ;-) )
> 
> Peak has a bunch of good data about their customer base, and frankly, with a decent customer base, they'd rather keep their passholders at their properties each weekend, spending the food and beverage dollars, random ski shop dollars, ski school dollars, potentially some lodging dollars at some of their resorts, rather than spread those dollars around, and knowing that the likelihood is that more Peak passholders will travel to other MAX pass resorts and spend their dollars there rather than MAX Pass holding people travel to most Peak Resorts and spend their money at Peak properties.  It is a business afterall, and they're looking at ways to maximize their daily yield with their established customer base as well as attract the even higher yield, full price day ticket crowd


Oh, don't get me wrong, I agree.  I was just being selfish with hoping they'd combine.  I realize there's almost a 0% chance they do.

We're big fans of Mt. Snow, just didn't have a good way to get cheap tickets there this year and only went once.  I'm considering the Peak Pass this season and adding to that group of people you regulars despise.


----------



## Angus (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm contemplating Ragged, Peak's Ranger or Max Pass...The Western resort option with the Max Pass is attractive plus the NE variety. I love skiing Wildcat but from metrowest Boston, it's just a killer for a day trip.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> IF Wachusett allows the Silver pass to do the MAX Pass Add-On, that may make sense to use Wachusett as a weeknight option since $329 wouldn't be terrible, then we could do the MAX for another $329.  Not terrible, but still not ideal.



The only time I would ski at WaWa would be the weekdays. The weekends are atrocious. I would be on a Silver and Max combo like stink!! Short quick day trips and longer weekends


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> The only time I would ski at WaWa would be the weekdays. The weekends are atrocious. I would be on a Silver and Max combo like stink!! Short quick day trips and longer weekends



The Silver pass makes some sense... but I can't get them to even confirm the Silver is in fact MAX Add-On viable.  And they're saying early summer for pass pricing which is stupid.  It sounds like they aren't changing much of anything, yet are going to take 3 months to decide pricing?  Idiotic.  I'm not going to sit around and wait on their pass pricing rather than jumping on a different early season deal.  Terrible planning on their part.

Oh and I agree, weekeends at Wachusett are ridiculous.  We went once early in the season and it was fine.  But, mid-season the weekends are off limits.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> '16/'17:  $599 by itself or $299 as an Add-On.
> '17/'18:  $629 by itself or $329 as an Add-On.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## jpkcycle (Mar 11, 2017)

Gucciz. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 11, 2017)

Just hit me that my 6 year old will be $329 on the Max Pass, but at that age she is free at most areas I would go to. Need to check some more but probably just skip the pass for her (which will not go over well)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

has anyone posted that max has added windham belle gore and whiteface?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> has anyone posted that max has added windham belle gore and whiteface?



Yes...good additions, although people further east in New England may not care as much as people in the NY/NJ areas. This type of pass would have been ideal for me 10 years ago as it has so many of the places I used to do day trips or long weekend trips to.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

yea max just went from better to damn near perfect for me. my only gripes were the lack of something decent within 3 hours of nyc, the lack of something decent in northern vt, and the lack of something worth visiting in tahoe. belleayre/windham take care of catskills, and gore/whiteface basically take care of northern vt (yes i know they are in ny). i'd still like to see jay and something worth visiting in tahoe.

also a little bummed to see stevens leave the pass. i loved it this year and a buddy just moved to seattle. but crystal/alpental/bachelor works


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> has anyone posted that max has added windham belle gore and whiteface?



More local options for us.    Very helpful for the early part of the season if the weather will cooperate.  Still enjoying this season (about to embark on 10 day western trip with Max) and now already looking forward to next.  Will be renewing tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Pez (Mar 13, 2017)

For next season I ended up getting a season pass at Ski Butternut for $350.  It's a little further for me and slightly more expensive than Blandford but when you figure in their snowmaking it's a no brainer.  That combined with some Sunday sleeper trips to Snow and a trip up north or out west for a week and I'll have a lot of skiing. 

Love more day trips up to VT but working second it's difficult.  




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skimagic (Mar 13, 2017)

Stevens Pass decided to join the new Cascadia pass, an add on to an existing Stevens, crystal, or alpental season pass.  I like this concept too.


also a little bummed to see stevens leave the pass. i loved it this year and a buddy just moved to seattle. but crystal/alpental/bachelor works[/QUOTE]


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 14, 2017)

sankaty said:


> I wonder if Pico will allow the MAX pass add on to their $399 pass.  I know that MAX has minimum pass prices for allowing the add on, but if Stratton is able to do it with their $399 value pass, I'd expect Pico should be able to do it, too.
> 
> The Statton value pass plus MAX add on for $728 seems like a fantastic deal for folks that will ski Stratton at least 7 times.



Looks like this year they are going to allow it. They did not this season.  

M.A.X.ify your My Pico Season Pass
New for 2017-18, My Pico Passes are eligible for the M.A.X. Pass add-on offering 5 days of skiing and riding at 43 additional mountains.

LEARN MORE


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea max just went from better to damn near perfect for me. my only gripes were the lack of something decent within 3 hours of nyc, the lack of something decent in northern vt, and the lack of something worth visiting in tahoe. belleayre/windham take care of catskills, and gore/whiteface basically take care of northern vt (yes i know they are in ny). i'd still like to see jay and something worth visiting in tahoe.
> 
> also a little bummed to see stevens leave the pass. i loved it this year and a buddy just moved to seattle. but crystal/alpental/bachelor works



Almost perfect for me as well.  Camelback PA joining would be the ultimate for us but, even without it, it's a great buy for us.  And there still may be some additions for out west coming.  Will cost a little more but we will probably do the same combo of Max and CBK next year.  At least CBK has dropped the late March deadline for best price that they had done for a couple of years and extended it till fall. March was tough with the pass deadlines and boat slip all coming due around the same time (ouch!)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2017)

Wachusett Silver is eligible to be part of the MAX Pass Add-On.

I still may go a different direction, but it at least makes Wachusett a viable option w/ the MAX.


----------



## Krikaya (Mar 14, 2017)

For someone who is more than a casual skier and likes to explore the maxpass is an amazing deal especially in New England. 13 mountains within driving distance times 5 days of unrestricted skiing  equals 65 days. _And that doesn't  even include anything out west_. 

If I use all the eastern days that's $9.67 a day to ski some of the best resorts in the east. Amazing. I bitch about corporations a lot but here is an example of smart marketing and using the power of numbers to give consumers a great deal. Whoever put this deal together for maxpass deserves a raise and a promotion.  And now if I can just  convince my boss to give me time off from work!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2017)

Krikaya said:


> For someone who is more than a casual skier and likes to explore the maxpass is an amazing deal especially in New England. 13 mountains within driving distance times 5 days of unrestricted skiing  equals 65 days. _And that doesn't  even include anything out west_.
> 
> If I use all the eastern days that's $9.67 a day to ski some of the best resorts in the east. Amazing. I bitch about corporations a lot but here is an example of smart marketing and using the power of numbers to give consumers a great deal. Whoever put this deal together for maxpass deserves a raise and a promotion.  And now if I can just  convince my boss to give me time off from work!



Admittedly, my wife and I are pretty much empty nesters (Quasi, as in they are grown, not gone) and maybe in a much different situation, but take advantage of it and go west too and its an even better deal.  We are loving this season with Max Pass and I won't go anywhere near my full compliment of tickets (still have all my Killington in hope of a deep spring). Already got 4 in and going out to use 7-8 more days in Colorado/Utah next week, probably worth the cost of the pass right there.  

In the east, in Mass, I think your in better position then we are in NJ, as the 10 days in Maine have good value IMO, and that's a tough one from down here in Jersey. (Loon's about my driving tolerance these days).  We weekend with it, been to Okemo, Stratton and Loon for 2 days each, this season already and having the whole ticket thing worked out in advance, is just value added to it.  Gore will be a great weekend destination, (easy drive from NNJ) along with Pico, which I doubt I get to this season, next season. 

Wife and I are still working stiff's. We can't and don't want to travel every weekend, avoid the holiday periods too, and its amazing when planning out the season and a couple of trips out west, how few weekends there are to use the tickets.  Belleayre and Windham can be day tripped out of here, so even more value to me.  For us this is the greatest value skiing right now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

i do use it every weekend except for the vt5-pack days, and also have gotten west for 2 trips/3 weeks, and i am already down to ~$17 a day ($550/32). this weekend will finish out the five pack at burke and use a magic voucher. after that i anticipate at least 3 more max pass weekends (2 days killington, 4 days sunday river). bringing the pass down to $14 a day. then add in the vt5 pack for $200, and my season cost per day ends up at $16.66 ($750/45 days). incredible stuff.


----------



## Krikaya (Mar 14, 2017)

4aprice said:


> In the east, in Mass, I think your in better position then we are in NJ,
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ





4aprice said:


> I'll bet the addition of the 4 NY areas was designed to lure NYC and NJ skiers into the already great deal. I was going to buy even before the updates were announced. So today is like Christmas to me: a Noreaster, a new pass next year with all my favorite mountains and nothing to do all day except plan my skiing for the next 3 days. Life is Good.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2017)

Krikaya said:


> 4aprice said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet the addition of the 4 NY areas was designed to lure NYC and NJ skiers into the already great deal. I was going to buy even before the updates were announced. So today is like Christmas to me: a Noreaster, a new pass next year with all my favorite mountains and nothing to do all day except plan my skiing for the next 3 days. Life is Good.
> ...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

Krikaya said:


> 4aprice said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet the addition of the 4 NY areas was designed to lure NYC and NJ skiers into the already great deal. I was going to buy even before the updates were announced. So today is like Christmas to me: a Noreaster, a new pass next year with all my favorite mountains and nothing to do all day except plan my skiing for the next 3 days. Life is Good.
> ...


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2017)

Max Pass renewed :beer:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i do use it every weekend except for the vt5-pack days, and also have gotten west for 2 trips/3 weeks, and i am already down to ~$17 a day ($550/32). this weekend will finish out the five pack at burke and use a magic voucher. after that i anticipate at least 3 more max pass weekends (2 days killington, 4 days sunday river). bringing the pass down to $14 a day. then add in the vt5 pack for $200, and my season cost per day ends up at $16.66 ($750/45 days). incredible stuff.



You should change your plan from 4 Sunday River days to at least 2 Sugarloaf and 2 Sunday River, if not all 4 at Sugarloaf.  Especially this year.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 14, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Krikaya said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually quite shocked New York State (Bell, Gore, Whiteface) jumped in.
> ...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

they also announced something like $20mm in funding for improvements at the ny3, including a gondola for belleayre. they're clearly trying to drive business and i think that's great. i know i wouldn't go to windham or belleayre before, and now they are great options for early season and weekends when i can only get away for one day. i'll still do my one day a year at plattekill. and i'll still probably buy my vt 5 pack. gore and whiteface will definitely earn visits from me over stratton and okemo.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> You should change your plan from 4 Sunday River days to *at least 2 Sugarloaf and 2 Sunday River,* if not all 4 at Sugarloaf.  Especially this year.



Had exactly those plans a couple of years ago with a buddy of mine who has a place at SR.  Ended up spending all 4 at SR.  No regrets, It was great.  Definitely want to get to the Loaf, but its a long trip from Jersey. Maybe the last weekend in May if its still alive.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

yea i'm not totally opposed to loaf, but it is really fuckin far


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 14, 2017)

What's the Vermont 5 Pack?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

ski vt offers a limited batch of them in the early season. its $200 and is good 5 days and can be used one time each at any vt ski area


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2017)

Sugarloaf is less than an hour further from NJ/NY than SR and it is beyond worth it when the base is this deep up there.  The quality of terrain is like comparing Stowe to Stratton.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 14, 2017)

So torn on what pass to buy, still have time to decide, but would love some input. 2 adults, an 8 year old and a 6 year old next season.

This season we did Pico passes.  We have access to a free place to stay about 28 miles away from Pico (totally free, no cost ever to stay there except driving 4 hours and food).  We are 35 miles from Killington and about 45 to Okemo.

Was really leaning toward the Max Pass and getting in two trips out west next year, but we decided to go back to Zermatt in January ($500 airfare sealed the deal for 2018 trip) for a week and a Christmas trip to Colorado seems like it will cost too much to justify it, even with free lift tickets on a Max Pass.  Could still do a Christmas trip to Tremblant or some other drivable place on the Max Pass.

All in with tax it will be $1,119 for Pico passes less $100 back in on mountain credit to spend.  All in for Max Pass will be $1,916 and I assume no tax.  We could also skip the Max Pass for the 6 year old and ski free at most places, so it would be $329 less.

We would likely use Max days at Pico on the busy days then on Sundays hit K-ton, Okemo or even Stratton then just continue home to CT.  We never did any day trips this year, but Windham is tempting now and only 130 miles.

Other option.  Get Pico passes for everyone and I get the Max add on for solo excursions


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

at the very least get your self a max pass add on. skiing pico alone all season would be terribly boring imo. and you can get out to colorado on the super cheap if you aren't with your whole family. i just did a 2 week trip for ~$2k all in flights/lodging/transport/lifts


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 14, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> at the very least get your self a max pass add on. skiing pico alone all season would be terribly boring imo. and you can get out to colorado on the super cheap if you aren't with your whole family. i just did a 2 week trip for ~$2k all in flights/lodging/transport/lifts



Truth, flying is so much cheaper with 75% less people.  Doing a 5 day solo trip to Switzerland this summer for well under $2k all in.


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2017)

billo said:


> What's the Vermont 5 Pack?





KustyTheKlown said:


> ski vt offers a limited batch of them in the early season. its $200 and is good 5 days and can be used one time each at any vt ski area



Comes in three packs as well and generally go on sale around October 1st.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 14, 2017)

Do I understand correctly that if I buy the My Pico Pass with the MAX add on I get 5 unrestricted days at Killington?  Also, it looks like the addon doesn't make much sense for kids under 12, correct?  I'd be better off just getting them jr Pico passes for $189 and the standalone MAX for $329, correct?

This seems like a great deal.  Basically $100 for unlimited Pico days over the cost of the standalone MAX.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 14, 2017)

sankaty said:


> Do I understand correctly that if I buy the My Pico Pass with the MAX add on I get 5 unrestricted days at Killington?  Also, it looks like the addon doesn't make much sense for kids under 12, correct?  I'd be better off just getting them jr Pico passes for $189 and the standalone MAX for $329, correct?
> 
> This seems like a great deal.  Basically $100 for unlimited Pico days over the cost of the standalone MAX.



Wha makes you think the Add On won't work for a My Pico pass for a 10 year old?  I assume only the adult pass has to be over $350 to qualify.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2017)

billo said:


> So torn on what pass to buy, still have time to decide, but would love some input. 2 adults, an 8 year old and a 6 year old next season.
> 
> This season we did Pico passes.  We have access to a free place to stay about 28 miles away from Pico (totally free, no cost ever to stay there except driving 4 hours and food).  We are 35 miles from Killington and about 45 to Okemo.
> 
> ...



Don't forget you have Mt Sunapee too.  Not a bad drive from Ct.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 14, 2017)

sankaty said:


> Do I understand correctly that if I buy the My Pico Pass with the MAX add on I get 5 unrestricted days at Killington?  Also, it looks like the addon doesn't make much sense for kids under 12, correct?  I'd be better off just getting them jr Pico passes for $189 and the standalone MAX for $329, correct?
> 
> This seems like a great deal.  Basically $100 for unlimited Pico days over the cost of the standalone MAX.



Based on the FAQs on Qualifying Passes on the Max site as far as adults yes I think you get 5 days at Killington. The site lists when any of the Max mountains are excluded from the five days.  So if you have a Killington Midweek - Pico and Killington are excluded.  Okemo, Killington, Pico, and Sunapee are excluded from the 4.0 college pass. 

For Pico they only show Pico as excluded.  The "home" mountain is always excluded in the add on.  In the case of Pico they only have a full pass so it doesn't really matter, you can't fill in a blackout pass with Max at Pico anyway.  At first I was surprised but then I thought about it and realized why would Killington want you going to Okemo or Stratton vs them?  If you are a Pico passholder you are in the Killington area at least on weekends.  Why give up food & beverage to somebody else and whatever revenue they get from Max use?  Maybe it is wishful thinking but I hope I am right. If so I will gladly do the add on.

I don't have kids so can't help you on that front.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 14, 2017)

billo said:


> Wha makes you think the Add On won't work for a My Pico pass for a 10 year old?  I assume only the adult pass has to be over $350 to qualify.



You are correct!  I didn't notice that there is a youth MAX add-on for 229.  So I can get the kids the Pico Pass for $189 plus the $229 add-on for a total of $418.  Basically, it adds $90 to the cost of the MAX youth pass to get unlimited Pico skiing.  Sold!


Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 14, 2017)

sankaty said:


> You are correct!  I didn't notice that there is a youth MAX add-on for 229.  So I can get the kids the Pico Pass for $189 plus the $229 add-on for a total of $418.  Basically, it adds $90 to the cost of the MAX youth pass to get unlimited Pico skiing.  Sold!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help!



Might be a flaw here. It's cheaper for a 6 year old to buy a Pico pass and the Max Add On then just the straight Max Pass.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 15, 2017)

Sugarbush seems to have responded to the Epic pass:

*Sugarbush Adult Premium Pass* (ages 40 - 64) for only $799, a *Senior Premium Pass* (ages 65 - 79) for $699, a *Silver Senior Premium Pass* (ages 80 - 89) for $149, a *90+ Premium Pass* at no cost, a *Youth Premium Pass* (ages 7 - 18) for $349, a *For20s Premium Pass* (ages 19 - 29) for $349, and a new *For30s Premium Pass* (ages 30 - 39) for $549. These spring prices will be available until May 3rd and do not include the 6% sales tax that Vermont charges. All of our Premium Passes are valid every day that Sugarbush is open for skiing and riding, and they also include enrollment in the Mountain Collective program, which offers a 50% discount off the day ticket price at all Mountain Collective members other than Sugarbush


----------



## boston_e (Mar 15, 2017)

billo said:


> Might be a flaw here. It's cheaper for a 6 year old to buy a Pico pass and the Max Add On then just the straight Max Pass.



I think most if not many, mountains have free lift tickets for kids under 6, so how many under 6 max passes do they sell anyway?

Pico sells those under 6 passes primarily for a direct to lift convenience.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 20, 2017)

Okemo is out with their early purchase pricing, valid through April 30th.  All passes are MAX add-on eligible.

Pass: Age 19-64/13-18/7-12/65-69/70-79
Ultimate: 1139/819/749/679/459
Classic...:    849/519/425/469/335

Edit:
Ultimate is unrestricted, includes 3 days at Killington plus other winter/summer activities
Classic includes unrestricted Okemo/Sunapee skiing

Midweek
7-69: 379
70+: 259

College 4.0: 369

Edited to correct ultimate/classic info


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2017)

sankaty said:


> Okemo is out with their early purchase pricing, valid through April 30th.  All passes are MAX add-on eligible.
> 
> Pass: Age 19-64/13-18/7-12/65-69/70-79
> Ultimate: 1139/819/749/679/459
> ...



Actually, looks like Classic is unrestricted from what I'm reading. Ultimate adds 3 free Killington lift tickets, access to non-skiing activities (Adventure zone, Bike Park, Ice House, etc), and some other additional resort discounts.

How does this compare to last year? This seems a bit cheaper than I remember, although I don't follow Okemo that closely.


----------



## Morewood (Mar 20, 2017)

sankaty said:


> Okemo is out with their early purchase pricing, valid through April 30th.  All passes are MAX add-on eligible.
> 
> Pass: Age 19-64/13-18/7-12/65-69/70-79
> Ultimate: 1139/819/749/679/459
> ...



Classic is NOT blacked out on Holidays

[h=1]2017/18 Classic Season Pass[/h][h=2]Benefits and Prices:[/h][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


Ski and ride every day at Okemo and Mount Sunapee. No blackout days.
Our NEW *Pass Protection Program (PPP)* is available for this product. Protect your investment against the unforeseen.
Qualifies for the M.A.X. Pass Add-on
[FONT=&quot]Still have questions regarding season passes? Please view the Okemo Season Passes FAQ or contact Resort Services by phone (802-228-1600) or via email.[/FONT]


----------



## Morewood (Mar 20, 2017)

Ah you beat me cdskier! LOL


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 20, 2017)

The MAX pass goes up in price from $629 on 5/1 but does anyone know how much it traditionally has gone up from that early price?  I'm considering getting one but I'd like to wait longer to make the decision if I can.


----------



## Jully (Mar 20, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> The MAX pass goes up in price from $629 on 5/1 but does anyone know how much it traditionally has gone up from that early price?  I'm considering getting one but I'd like to wait longer to make the decision if I can.



I believe it went up $50 last year after the first deadline. I could see them bumping it to $699 this year though.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 20, 2017)

Jully said:


> I believe it went up $50 last year after the first deadline. I could see them bumping it to $699 this year though.


Maybe they'll bump it twice along the way to get to $699.  I wonder if they'll go right to $679 on 5/1 and leave it there.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 20, 2017)

You're right!  Sorry for my reading comprehension failure.  I've edited the original post.

Seems like it's hard to compare to last year, as the pass features have changed this year.  The ironically-titled "Classic" option didn't exist before, which is why I made my mistake.   Early purchase of last season's "Value" pass, which was blacked out, was $719.  Last year's "Ultra" pass, which was unrestricted for Okemo, Sunapee, and Crested Butte, plus 3 Killington days, was $1529.  The peak pass, which was similar to this year's Ultimate pass, but included 5 Crested Butte days was $1239.

Source for last year's pricing:  http://mountaintimes.info/early-birds-save-big-on-next-seasons-passes/



cdskier said:


> Actually, looks like Classic is unrestricted from what I'm reading. Ultimate adds 3 free Killington lift tickets, access to non-skiing activities (Adventure zone, Bike Park, Ice House, etc), and some other additional resort discounts.
> 
> How does this compare to last year? This seems a bit cheaper than I remember, although I don't follow Okemo that closely.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2017)

sankaty said:


> You're right!  Sorry for my reading comprehension failure.  I've edited the original post.
> 
> Seems like it's hard to compare to last year, as the pass features have changed this year.  The ironically-titled "Classic" option didn't exist before, which is why I made my mistake.   Early purchase of last season's "Value" pass, which was blacked out, was $719.  Last year's "Ultra" pass, which was unrestricted for Okemo, Sunapee, and Crested Butte, plus 3 Killington days, was $1529.  The peak pass, which was similar to this year's Ultimate pass, but included 5 Crested Butte days was $1239.
> 
> Source for last year's pricing:  http://mountaintimes.info/early-birds-save-big-on-next-seasons-passes/



So it seems it went both kind of down and up. For Value people it went up only because there's no more blacked out option available. For either Ultra or Peak purchasers it went down (but you also lose the Crested Butte benefit...not sure how many took advantage of that though).

This is a bit interesting... "3 complimentary Killington lift tickets, vaild December 1, 2017 - April 15, 2018." So you can't use those Killington tickets that are included with the "Ultimate" pass either early season or late season. If someone wants to ski a few days at K, I'd go with the Classic pass + the Max Add-On. Actually, Ultimate people that want a Max Add-On kind of get screwed because they get 3 days at K (with restrictions) vs the 5 days at K (with no restrictions) that a Classic + Max Add-On user would get.


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 20, 2017)

Jully said:


> I believe it went up $50 last year after the first deadline. I could see them bumping it to $699 this year though.



Thanks.  Do you happen to know when the second deadline is?


----------



## sankaty (Mar 20, 2017)

I ended up going for a Pico pass with the MAX add-on.  Comes out to $728 pre tax.  I've already skied twice at Pico since getting it, so the $100 extra vs. the standalone MAX pass has already paid for itself.

Very pleased with that option.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 20, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Max Pass renewed :beer:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Bit the bullet for myself and the wife. Really was too good to pass up.


----------



## Jully (Mar 20, 2017)

TheArchitect said:


> Thanks.  Do you happen to know when the second deadline is?



That I do not remember. Maybe someone else on here does?


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 20, 2017)

Jully said:


> That I do not remember. Maybe someone else on here does?



It's not a big deal. Thanks for the reply, though.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 22, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on Peaks Ranger passes for my son and I (well he gets the 6 and under Scout pass)
Will start using it Saturday at CM
We'll buy my wife's before our trip to Wildcat in Mid April


----------



## skiur (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes

Killington seems to not be offering a blackout pass this coming year.  Also they say they dropped the price for a full pass by $240, but they dont give you the $100 beast bux anymore so its really only $140 lower.  Anybody that had a blackout pass last year apparently have to pay over $200 more for a full pass now even if they dont ski holidays.  Seems strange that they are raising prices when most places are lowering them.


----------



## Jully (Mar 30, 2017)

skiur said:


> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes
> 
> Killington seems to not be offering a blackout pass this coming year.  Also they say they dropped the price for a full pass by $240, but they dont give you the $100 beast bux anymore so its really only $140 lower.  Anybody that had a blackout pass last year apparently have to pay over $200 more for a full pass now even if they dont ski holidays.  Seems strange that they are raising prices when most places are lowering them.



I saw that. Very interesting move. Seems to screw over a lot of people, but also help the unlimited peeps a decent amount too. The Epic Pass has certainly altered the market already with both SB and K now changing prices.


----------



## machski (Mar 30, 2017)

Jully said:


> I saw that. Very interesting move. Seems to screw over a lot of people, but also help the unlimited peeps a decent amount too. The Epic Pass has certainly altered the market already with both SB and K now changing prices.


Perhaps yes, but my guess is K figures Stowe will be EPIC full pass only and that makes their price competitive at least to the local market.  Obviously for those venturing west, EPIC will be a larger lure.  They likely also dropped the blackout hoping to recover some $$ from some of those folks opting to step up to a full pass.  Does make a Max Pass more tempting to those interested in a blackout.  20 unlimited days at 4 areas in close proximity with K/pico/Okemo/Stratton.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 30, 2017)

skiur said:


> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes
> 
> Killington seems to not be offering a blackout pass this coming year.  Also they say they dropped the price for a full pass by $240, but they dont give you the $100 beast bux anymore so its really only $140 lower.  Anybody that had a blackout pass last year apparently have to pay over $200 more for a full pass now even if they dont ski holidays.  Seems strange that they are raising prices when most places are lowering them.



This seems to be attractive pricing and I wonder if this is due to Vail economics.  I would rather have $100 in my pocket than built into the pass price.  I think things are starting to get competitive for sure!


----------



## urungus (Apr 1, 2017)

Magic Mountain 17-18 passes now on sale
https://www.magicmtn.com/tickets-passes

If you have child ages 6-17 who goes to school in Vermont, you can get their pass for $99 and your pass for only $199, both passes include 3 free lift tickets at each of the other 12 members of the "Freedom Pass Alliance" http://s288603809.onlinehome.us/freedompass/
Fantastic deal IMO

Out of state the early bird cost is $229 and $499 respectively, with the same Freedom Pass benefits


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 1, 2017)

skiur said:


> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/season_passes
> 
> Killington seems to not be offering a blackout pass this coming year.  Also they say they dropped the price for a full pass by $240, but they dont give you the $100 beast bux anymore so its really only $140 lower.  Anybody that had a blackout pass last year apparently have to pay over $200 more for a full pass now even if they dont ski holidays.  Seems strange that they are raising prices when most places are lowering them.


This was from Mike S taken from kzone.


With regard to changes in our season pass products, though, many of you seem caught off guard, and I want to let the group know that I’m listening. Hopefully I can offer up some of the context for our decision making, and while I don’t expect everyone to agree with me, at least this way everyone (on each side of this existential debate), will have the same background.

This spring, we went into season pass planning with the intent of offering the same product mix as last year, and with incremental price increases similar to increases we’ve made each of the past several years. But as we began to compare our planned offerings to our competitors, there were two main differences. First, other areas had already announced lowered “unlimited” pass prices, and secondly, many other resorts eliminated blackout passes as part of lowering their all-access pass prices. 

Much of our competition in Vermont has moved to Unlimited Passes in the $800-900 range, and if we didn’t react our Unlimited Season Pass at over $1100 would have been the price leader in the North East market by far, and our blackout pass at $800 would have been priced higher than many competing resorts’ all-access passes. 

This was a scenario which I do not believe would have played out well for our long term success, so we explored other options. Unfortunately, models where we reduced prices on all passes just did not work financially.

So the result is we have a lower-priced Unlimited Pass that is competitive within the marketplace but needed to take the blackout pass out of the mix to make this work. We looked at the data and realized that many blackout pass holders also bought a few K-tickets each year to supplement their blacked-out periods, and in many cases ended up spending more money than is required to jump up to the new lowered Unlimited Pass price.
Many of the pass holders looking at a slight price increase next winter will see significant added value from being able to ski any day of the season, plus additional premium perks and benefits afforded to Unlimited Pass holders. I need not remind you that no other resort is as committed to offering such a long season and making snow whenever we can.

I understand that if you have bought a blackout pass in the past and have zero interest in skiing during holiday periods that you’re probably not excited about the decision to combine the blackout and Unlimited products, but this was the best way for us to reduce prices across the board to keep in line with market conditions while still providing a mix of products that work for the majority of our pass holders. 

In looking at sales and skier visit numbers, trends show that our busiest days have changed over the years, and many mid-winter Saturdays are now typically busier than holiday periods that we have historically blacked out. One solution we discussed involved changing the blackout pass days to black out more Saturdays during the winter but we figured that would not be well received by most. We also looked at the floater day usage and determined that those were being used on the busiest of blackout days meaning the pass wasn’t being effective at reducing crowding and many blackout pass holders actually didn’t mind skiing on busy days. Knowing that demand existed for access on those busy days, a less expensive Unlimited Pass made the most sense to bridge the gap.

We intentionally kept the Midweek Pass as an option for folks who ski often but try to avoid the crowds, and K-Tickets, e-Tickets, Express Cards and Spring Passes are all returning to provide a range of supplements should some of our midweekers want additional access without committing to the Unlimited Pass.
The reality is that the majority of our pass holders are receiving a substantial price decrease as our Unlimited Pass has historically outsold the blackout pass. 
I want to be very clear that Powdr did not push us to make the changes we made, and that our decisions were made right here in Killington, Vermont. We had to respond to our changing Northeast marketplace – both from competition resorts, but also from trends in how our guests consume our products, that’s just how this business works. 

Every time the marketplace changes (think Liftopia, then killington.com/tickets, or the M.A.X. Pass), we adjust what we do. It would be foolish to think we can offer any prices we want and still survive in this competitive industry. An Unlimited Pass cost $999 when I started here 15 years ago and I think it’s pretty cool that we’re able to offer you an even lower rate for winter 2017-18.

With all that said, this winter has been one of my all-time favorites here at Killington, and I want to close by thanking this group for its passion and dedication to Killington. I realize that with your passion comes both vocal criticism and praise, and I always appreciate when a user who believes in what we’re doing chimes in to refute a detractor, or to play advocate for us. 

Let’s have a great spring and keep charging toward June.

Mike

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 1, 2017)

MAX pass sure is alluring, would be a wise move financially. Especially as Steamboat and Bachelor are most likely trips out west next year.

Question is, can I settle down like that, even though it's still a lot of choices? This would cover 3/4 of the skiing I want to do next year. Gonna have to consult the wife.

Want to see if Mt Bohemia is offering a $99 season pass again with 3 free days at Magic and Bolton..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2017)

trigger pulled for ours

me - Epic Local pass
daughter - Summit Local College pass

looking forward to some fun next season


----------



## WJenness (Apr 10, 2017)

Max pass officially renewed for 2017/2018 season.

-w


----------



## Jully (Apr 10, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on Peaks a few weeks ago. Still turning Max over and over in my head. $629 is a lot, but it is just so appealing.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 10, 2017)

Peaks Ranger Pass purchased
Considering buying a Mtn Collective as well for a trip out west


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> Pulled the trigger on Peaks a few weeks ago. Still turning Max over and over in my head. $629 is a lot, but it is just so appealing.



curious - why would you do peaks and max? i can understand doing peaks if you are close to/spend lots of time at wildcat, mt snow, hunter, AND you don't intend to go to west. but i don't really see much utility in having both max and peaks, especially with max making a big catskills play next year


----------



## Jully (Apr 10, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> curious - why would you do peaks and max? i can understand doing peaks if you are close to/spend lots of time at wildcat, mt snow, hunter, AND you don't intend to go to west. but i don't really see much utility in having both max and peaks, especially with max making a big catskills play next year



That is exactly my issue haha. I can't decide how much overkill the Max is. 

I'm doing Peaks for 1) night skiing at Crotched during the week and 2) trips to Wildcat. I figure I can get at least 30 days out of the pass doing just that and be very happy. I'm just about as far from Mt. Snow as I am from the MWV, so I'll never really venture anywhere else on the pass besides a few days at Attitash.

Max comes in for one-two weeks out west, very early and very late season back east, and a few long weekends (Quebec, SL, and Lake Placid). It is a little bit of a stretch... but I still think it is worth it, especially if I get the second week out west in.

The cheapest option for me would have been a Wachusett pass + a Max add-on, but I did some night skiing at both this year to try them out and found Wachusett to have decent crowds and a weird snow surface (I think because of their 2x/day grooming). Plus the terrain at Crotched is a little better.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2017)

We are influx - to Epic or not to Epic.  Hemming and hawing about Rocky Mountain Super Pass.  Even considering Summit Value Pass.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> We are influx - to Epic or not to Epic.  Hemming and hawing about Rocky Mountain Super Pass.  Even considering Summit Value Pass.



i push my colorado friends towards RMSP due to a general anti-vail bent, and because of my max pass

a buddy is moving to denver, got a sweet hospitalist job in aurora, and i think he made a good pass decision. he's getting the a-basin/keystone pass, and a max pass. makes good sense. two resorts with unlimited skiing, then 5 days at copper/wp/steamboat/eldora/crested butte, the ability to join the east coast friends on big trip (big sky? utah? kicking horse?), and days at his girlfriends family's killington house for the holidays.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> We are influx - to Epic or not to Epic.  Hemming and hawing about Rocky Mountain Super Pass.  Even considering Summit Value Pass.



i push my colorado friends towards RMSP due to a general anti-vail bent, and because of my max pass

a buddy is moving to denver, got a sweet hospitalist job in aurora, and i think he made a good pass decision. he's getting the a-basin/keystone pass, and a max pass. makes good sense. two resorts with unlimited skiing (including the longest season in co), then 5 days at copper/wp/steamboat/eldora/crested butte, the ability to join the east coast friends on big trip (big sky? utah? kicking horse?), and days at his girlfriends family's killington house for the holidays.

he will be working 10 days on/10 days off, which sounds as exhausting as it does amazing.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i push my colorado friends towards RMSP due to a general anti-vail bent, and because of my max pass
> 
> a buddy is moving to denver, got a sweet hospitalist job in aurora, and i think he made a good pass decision. he's getting the a-basin/keystone pass, and a max pass. makes good sense. two resorts with unlimited skiing (including the longest season in co), then 5 days at copper/wp/steamboat/eldora/crested butte, the ability to join the east coast friends on big trip (big sky? utah? kicking horse?), and days at his girlfriends family's killington house for the holidays.
> 
> he will be working 10 days on/10 days off, which sounds as exhausting as it does amazing.



Makes sense too!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Makes sense too!



Did u ever end up hitting Monarch this season?  I don't recall reading bout it


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> Did u ever end up hitting Monarch this season?  I don't recall reading bout it



funny you mention that - no!  We have talked about it over and over but failed to make it there - maybe this weekend!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 10, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i push my colorado friends towards RMSP due to a general anti-vail bent, and because of my max pass
> 
> a buddy is moving to denver, got a sweet hospitalist job in aurora, and i think he made a good pass decision. he's getting the a-basin/keystone pass, and a max pass. makes good sense. two resorts with unlimited skiing (including the longest season in co), then 5 days at copper/wp/steamboat/eldora/crested butte, the ability to join the east coast friends on big trip (big sky? utah? kicking horse?), and days at his girlfriends family's killington house for the holidays.
> 
> he will be working 10 days on/10 days off, which sounds as exhausting as it does amazing.



We get my son the RMSP + and it lines up nice with the or Max Pass with Copper, Winter Park and Steamboat.  Going to be real interesting to see what Aspen does next year. You can also get a Max Pass add on with the RMSP.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 17, 2017)

Picked up the 17/18 Peaks this weekend at Wildcat. Just a solid deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadPadraic (Apr 17, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Peaks Ranger Pass purchased
> Considering buying a Mtn Collective as well for a trip out west



I've never understood the appeal of Mtn Collective. 2 Days isn't enough at any one area, and the areas are too spread out to combine them in a single trip.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 18, 2017)

MadPadraic said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Mtn Collective. 2 Days isn't enough at any one area, and the areas are too spread out to combine them in a single trip.



For me it's because a trip out west next yr will be with my brother who buys this pass. We would be getting free lodging in Sun Valley and do 3 days there + a few more in either SLC or JH.

If I didn't have this connection the Max Pass is a far better play, I agree.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Apr 18, 2017)

MadPadraic said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Mtn Collective. 2 Days isn't enough at any one area, and the areas are too spread out to combine them in a single trip.



The 3 resorts near SLC alone make up for the pass cost. You can spend a 6 day trip between Alta, Snowbird, and Snowbasin. Plus by using the 50% off additional days, you can easily make it pay for itself too. Like if you spent 4 days at Jackson Hole, the two free days plus two half off days (including the purchase price of the pass) is less than 4 days spent there otherwise. Then there is a third day included at a place of your choosing if you buy early.

Everything else is then just gravy. It's a no brainer if the mountains on the pass were ones you wanted to go to anyways.


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 18, 2017)

My plan as always is to ski every weekend from roughly Veteran's Day through mid/end of April.

This season (35 days) and last (40 days) I did the Killington Beast Pass + MAX Pass Add on.  I enjoyed it but am getting a little too complacent with Southern Vermont skiing to justify wanting that Killington pass next year.

Next year's strategy is Mountain Collective + Max Pass.  Especially because they increased the price of the MAX Pass add on (I think from $249 to $329).  

For me, Mtn Collective is justified because you can designate one resort for that third day--Sugarbush in my case.  I anticipate using the 3 days at Sugarbush, plus 1 trip out to SLC for any choice of Snowbird/Alta/Snowbasin/Sun Valley/Jackson Hole (maybe even Brighton or Solitude on my Max Pass).  And/or a trip to like Banff

MAX Pass will always be justified for me because inevitably I'll be skiing Southern Vermont a good handful of days.  I stay in Ludlow quite a bit, the Okemo addition this year was huge.  I plan to just squeeze as much juice out of the MAX Pass on the East Coast, and make 1 or 2 trips out West on it...maybe Crested Butte and Big Sky?  Or Crystal?  We'll see.

Another thing I like about the combo is, I could do a three-way trip to Taos (Collective), Telluride (Collective) and Crested Butte (MAX)


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

MadPadraic said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Mtn Collective. 2 Days isn't enough at any one area, and the areas are too spread out to combine them in a single trip.



I have not either.  However, if you want to make a four or so day trip there is Banff (Sunshine & Lake Louise), Telluride, Taos and Aspen (some considerable driving), in Utah Alta, Snowbird and Snowbasin.  However that still sits at over 100 per visit if you do one trip and nothing else.  If you live around an MC resort then it cost averages out a little better like adding in Sugarbush plus the 50% off days.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 19, 2017)

Considering a move one state to the west next season. Curious to see how much an Altabird pass is, prices still haven't been released


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 19, 2017)

Purchased a Peaks traveler pass.  Used two days at wildcat already, maybe one more this weekend.  Hoping my schedule next season allows me as many midweek days as I did this season.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2017)

catsup948 said:


> Purchased a Peaks traveler pass.  Used two days at wildcat already, maybe one more this weekend.  Hoping my schedule next season allows me as many midweek days as I did this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Nice!

The wife and I got the Peak Pass also - Ranger though because we can't get out at all mid-week.  So far we've used it 4x at Mt. Snow and 1x last weekend at Wildcat.  Maybe 1 more as well?

Not off to a bad start as far as $/day goes.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 20, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Nice!
> 
> The wife and I got the Peak Pass also - Ranger though because we can't get out at all mid-week.  So far we've used it 4x at Mt. Snow and 1x last weekend at Wildcat.  Maybe 1 more as well?
> 
> Not off to a bad start as far as $/day goes.


I'd consider heading to Wildcat this wknd if you can...I am starting to have my doubts if they make next wknd.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I'd consider heading to Wildcat this wknd if you can...I am starting to have my doubts if they make next wknd.


I am thinking about it.  I wonder if they'll be able to move some snow around to get a bit better coverage in some spots, but that is probably doubtful.  It is looking like rain is possible on Saturday as well which would suck.

I have also been thinking of making a trek "across the street" to Tuckerman Ravine since we've never done that before.  However, I feel as though we are a bit unprepared as we don't really have good hiking boots or cramp-ons, nor do I have a good pack which I can strap my board to.  My wife wouldn't ride any of the chutes, but she'd come for the hike and moral support, haha.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I am thinking about it.  I wonder if they'll be able to move some snow around to get a bit better coverage in some spots, but that is probably doubtful.  It is looking like rain is possible on Saturday as well which would suck.
> 
> I have also been thinking of making a trek "across the street" to Tuckerman Ravine since we've never done that before.  However, I feel as though we are a bit unprepared as we don't really have good hiking boots or cramp-ons, nor do I have a good pack which I can strap my board to.  My wife wouldn't ride any of the chutes, but she'd come for the hike and moral support, haha.



Last weekend most people I saw hiking up were actually wearing sneakers up to the bottom of the bowl. only saw a few with acual crampons while some had those spring ones on their sneakers. As far as the board goes some people that were hard to get around with their board stuck in between their backs and their packs sideways.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Last weekend most people I saw hiking up were actually wearing sneakers up to the bottom of the bowl. only saw a few with acual crampons while some had those spring ones on their sneakers. As far as the board goes some people that were hard to get around with their board stuck in between their backs and their packs sideways.


I do have some high-ankle work boots I could wear which would be enough for protection in the elements.  My sneakers would get soaked as they're a typical running type of shoe deal.  I am imagining the trail is awfully wet and muddy right now with the snow melting, but obviously sneakers would be far more comfortable.  When we hike up at Wachusett in the Spring/Summer I always just wear sneakers, but I'm assuming the trail is a lot more wet and muddy at this point.

I am going to make a separate Tuckerman thread to hopefully get some more info from guys like you if you wouldn't mind.

Most of the packs I see or one I'd want to get are ones where the board is mounted vertically so it doesn't stick way out to the sides.  I'm currently riding a 169W board, so it would be sticking out side-to-side pretty damn far.

*EDIT *- here's the thread I made: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...-Ravine-Guide-(for-noobs)?p=978914#post978914


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2017)

This is a change for me. I purchased the Max Pass along with a Peak Traveler. I'm a midweek guy so this should work out pretty good for less than $1000. I'll do at least one western trip.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 22, 2017)

Edd said:


> This is a change for me. I purchased the Max Pass along with a Peak Traveler. I'm a midweek guy so this should work out pretty good for less than $1000. I'll do at least one western trip.


That's a sweet setup.  Other than perhaps the Bold & Beautiful pass the Peaks Traveler is the best combo midweek pass for us NH guys

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 22, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on another Max Pass for me, it will be my third year in a row on it.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

Just saw an email from Wachusett. They are apparently issuing a 5 day sale (until May 1) on their season passes.

https://www.wachusett.com/shoponline/entity/tabid/254/c-2-season-passes.aspx

This is earlier than I ever remember them selling passes. I wonder if it has to do with the Max pass price going up 5/2. Does the add - on go up then too? I know Jcb890 reached out to them via email to get them to sell passes earlier, so they might have listened! 

Silver is eligible for Max add on at $359.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> Just saw an email from Wachusett. They are apparently issuing a 5 day sale (until May 1) on their season passes.
> 
> https://www.wachusett.com/shoponline/entity/tabid/254/c-2-season-passes.aspx
> 
> ...


Let's hope they listened.  I'm guessing I'm not the only one who was emailing.  I did get an email back the other day, but not from the same person I had talked to prior (Marking Director Tom Meyers).  He probably passed me off to this poor girl - "_Hey, take care of this guy, I'm sick of him!_" :lol:

MAX site does say the price goes up 5/2, so I assume that means for the Add-On as well.  I basically told Wachusett they'd be screwing themselves if they didn't release pricing prior to MAX upping their price.

Silver is what I'm eyeing as well.  However, at *$349*, not $359.  You can save $10 by joining the GPS (group sales) program which you just need 4 people to join.  I'm going to figure out what we're doing this week, but between myself, my wife, my co-worker and his friend, we have 4.

*If anyone else wants to join - they're more than welcome to.  Send me a PM if interested so we don't clog up this thread.*

I'm still debating whether to do Silver + MAX Add-On, MAX alone or no MAX.  Silver + MAX is $678 vs $629 for MAX by itself where you'd get 5 Wachusett passes.  It is a $49 difference, so if you're going to go to Wachusett say 7 times, it makes it worth it.  If you'll get to Wachusett 5 or fewer times, better off saving your $49.  We did Big Sky and Copper this season which really made the MAX worth it, but didn't get to Sunday River or Sugarloaf this season unfortunately.

Oh, lastly, the email from Wachusett also says they'll give you a $25 COW card for ordering your pass. This is basically a gift card, but you can't use it towards your season pass purchase... instead I guess you could use it on something in their store/during one of their sales or on food.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

$25 COW card ALMOST makes it worth it. I've already moved in a different direction this year, though. I'll reassess in a year's time I suppose. Landscape will be way different then anyways with SkiCo possible in the mix.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 29, 2017)

17/18 Silver Pass for SL purchase.
Those Rocky Mtn area passes do look good.....


----------



## abc (Apr 29, 2017)

MadPadraic said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Mtn Collective. 2 Days isn't enough at any one area, and the areas are too spread out to combine them in a single trip.


No, they're not (too spread out). The SLC trio easily works out. 

But my understanding, there're *TWO *big reasons beyond the SLC trio:

1) for those have kids, the kid's pass is a super steal

2) MCP has a calculation you can try. For people who do one week at a MCP mountain out west, the 50% for additional days will come pretty close to break even. Make a trip to Sugarbush, you're ahead. 

Then, there're those who does more than 1 week out west.


----------



## abc (Apr 29, 2017)

dlague said:


> We are influx - to Epic or not to Epic.  Hemming and hawing about Rocky Mountain Super Pass.  Even considering Summit Value Pass.


I would make a small push for RSMP (or +), if only because that option may be gone forever with the newly reshuffled alliance 

Copper has terrain that is more "weather-proof" than any single mountain in the Epic pool. Add WP/MJ, there's more diversity in RSMP than in Epic mountain pool. 

If I were in the area, and if I were pressed to economize, I'd take RSMP first, may add A-bain/Keystone next. Not everyone bothers with Vail/BV. For those who don't, the extra cost only "buys" Breck. 

During my 6 weeks at Summit County, I bumped into a lot of people who had RSMP only. I had it for 2 years, can easily see the appeal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2017)

Last day for the best price on a Peaks pass for those considering it. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Apr 30, 2017)

I will do something today that has not happened in 30 years.

Not buying a PEAKS pass before the best price deadline. Not buying a PEAKS pass at all. Won't have a season pass at Hunter.

Buying the Belleayre only pass with the MAX pass add-on for my youngest son and I. Plus I can wait until August before purchasing and still get the best price.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2017)

With someone who now travels to ski as much as you do, the Maxx + local pass at Belleayre is a compelling product. I'd probably do the same.  



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 30, 2017)

dlague said:


> We are influx - to Epic or not to Epic.  Hemming and hawing about Rocky Mountain Super Pass.  Even considering Summit Value Pass.



The Jane, The Jane.   Winter Park is an awesome place.  Get the Max Pass add on with Steamboat and Crested Butte, Solitude and Brighton in Utah.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2017)

4aprice said:


> The Jane, The Jane.   Winter Park is an awesome place.  Get the Max Pass add on with Steamboat and Crested Butte, Solitude and Brighton in Utah.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


We have been considering two passes and are looking at options.  One would be Loveland and something else.  Not sure yet.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Apr 30, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> With someone who now travels to ski as much as you do, the Maxx + local pass at Belleayre is a compelling product. I'd probably do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I will miss having the season pass to Wildcat, but that's the only mountain I will miss on the PEAKS pass. And since it would be rare for me to get to Wildcat more than 4-5 times a season I can justify paying for a few lift tickets when I do go there.

Otherwise the Belle/MAX combo is unbeatable; who knows, I might even try to make it out west.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2017)

Won't miss Hunter at all? 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (May 1, 2017)

Trying to keep skiing affordable, I was all set to purchase Bolton Valley season passes next year. But then Sugarbush came out with their new pricing and, BOOM - we're now Sugarbush season pass holders. 

Any predictions on how badly the new pricing - which seems to be the equivalent of opening the floodgates to the masses (including me and my large family) - will increase crowds next year?


----------



## cdskier (May 1, 2017)

Los said:


> Trying to keep skiing affordable, I was all set to purchase Bolton Valley season passes next year. But then Sugarbush came out with their new pricing and, BOOM - we're now Sugarbush season pass holders.
> 
> Any predictions on how badly the new pricing - which seems to be the equivalent of opening the floodgates to the masses (including me and my large family) - will increase crowds next year?



Since many of the major resorts lowered prices, it is tough to say. I think it will shift the distribution of pass holders vs day ticket purchasers but may not necessarily increase crowds too much. Sugarbush also stated they were limiting the number of passes sold to prevent it from becoming too crowded.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (May 1, 2017)

Did the Peak Pass increase $200 in price? That's a crazy jump!


----------



## Edd (May 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Did the Peak Pass increase $200 in price? That's a crazy jump!



They did indeed.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Did the Peak Pass increase $200 in price? That's a crazy jump!


It looks like it.  Wow, quite the jump!


----------



## xwhaler (May 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Did the Peak Pass increase $200 in price? That's a crazy jump!



Yup!
Pays to buy early. Also the $99 down and billable installments feature is also now gone.


----------



## Edd (May 1, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Yup!
> Pays to buy early. Also the $99 down and billable installments feature is also now gone.



Really? I like that option. Surprising.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

One thing I don't believe has been mentioned regarding the Peaks pass is you can upgrade the pass any time you want at the rate schedule you buy in at. With that in mind I bought the Ranger at $499.   If holiday week skiing at Wildcat looks much more compelling than Crotched, I'll pay the $100 to upgrade.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> One thing I don't believe has been mentioned regarding the Peaks pass is you can upgrade the pass any time you want at the rate schedule you buy in at. With that in mind I bought the Ranger at $499.   If holiday week skiing at Wildcat looks much more compelling than Crotched, I'll pay the $100 to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


I didn't know that.  That's pretty cool and now I'm even more glad I did the same thing with the Ranger pass.  Originally we were just planning to not do the blackouts on Peak Pass mountains anyways, but we'll see.

I also just noticed the 18-29 Drifter Pass is still the same $399 until December 15th.  The 30+ crowd gets f'ed once again haha.


----------



## JimG. (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Won't miss Hunter at all?



Not the skiing which is the most important reason to buy a season pass. Not at all.

Hunter is obsessed with grooming everything every day. Sure, when skier pressure is applied they allow a trail or two to bump up, but they groom those runs as soon as they have an excuse to do it. The only trails they keep bumps on, Lower K and Upper Crossover, now get half as much snowmaking as in the past and get thin and burned out by the end of February. The only other trail they allowed to bump up, Milky Way, is always in the shade. 

Hunter has made it clear they don't value bump/expert skiers. They don't even allow for bumps to train their freestyle programs! Time to move on.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

I feel the same way about Attitash.  They do let Grand Stand and Lower Ptarmigan bump up, but everything else gets groomed almost every day.

I wrote them to complain about them not leaving at least one of their "front four" expert trails ungroomed and got a response that more people would complain if they didn't groom those trails.  I believe the primary reason is the core midweek skiers at Attitash are 65+ year old retirees who ski for three hours each morning and have no interest in moguls.  It's such a shame as Upper Ptarmigan, Idiots Option and Tim's all have some serious pitch and would make for great bump runs.  Tightrope less so, but it makes up for pitch with being narrower and having more character.  Leaving just one of them alone would be a huge improvement

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I feel the same way about Attitash.  They do let Grand Stand and Lower Ptarmigan bump up, but everything else gets groomed almost every day.
> 
> I wrote them to complain about them not leaving at least one of their "front four" expert trails ungroomed and got a response that more people would complain if they didn't groom those trails.  I believe the primary reason is the core midweek skiers at Attitash are 65+ year old retirees who ski for three hours each morning and have no interest in moguls.  It's such a shame as Upper Ptarmigan, Idiots Option and Tim's all have some serious pitch and would make for great bump runs.  Tightrope less so, but it makes up for pitch with being narrower and having more character.  Leaving just one of them alone would be a huge improvement
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I really don't understand why they don't let either Tim's or Idiots bump up. They are relatively similar trails when groomed. I would be confused if a substantial number of skiers complained if they stopped grooming one of them. It is a shame Ammo Pitch is so darn short.

The liftlines on Bear Peak aren't bad, but have more of a natural feel as opposed to a bump run.


----------



## tumbler (May 1, 2017)

Los said:


> Trying to keep skiing affordable, I was all set to purchase Bolton Valley season passes next year. But then Sugarbush came out with their new pricing and, BOOM
> 
> I think the crowds will be about the same as this year.  The quad packs have been driving up the crowds in recent years but when everything is open it is not bad at all.


----------



## JimG. (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I believe the primary reason is the core midweek skiers at Attitash are 65+ year old retirees who ski for three hours each morning and have no interest in moguls.



This! 

Attitash sounds like a Hunter clone.


----------



## cdskier (May 1, 2017)

I'm glad Sugarbush doesn't have the Hunter and Attitash mentality! On a pretty consistent basis they have more ungroomed than groomed terrain and I think it works out well for them. Midweek they certainly have quite a few people in the "65+ year old retiree" category, but at the Bush it seems like that crowd skis the bumps quite a bit and isn't complaining that more should be groomed.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I'm glad Sugarbush doesn't have the Hunter and Wildcat mentality! On a pretty consistent basis they have more ungroomed than groomed terrain and I think it works out well for them. Midweek they certainly have quite a few people in the "65+ year old retiree" category, but at the Bush it seems like that crowd skis the bumps quite a bit and isn't complaining that more should be groomed.


Attitash mentality I think you meant. You would be hard pressed to find a mountain in the East that grooms less than Wildcat other than MRG.  Of their 48 trails, greater than 20 of those never saw a groomer all season. Those 20+ include several blue trails and even Stray Cat, which is a green trail that had bumps all season long.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Attitash mentality I think you meant. You would be hard pressed to find a mountain in the East that grooms less than Wildcat other than MRG.  Of their 48 trails, greater than 20 of those never saw a groomer all season. Those 20+ include several blue trails and even Stray Cat, which is a green trail that had bumps all season long.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Hah...whoops. Yes. No idea why I said Wildcat as Attitash was definitely what I was thinking of as it had just been mentioned.


----------



## skimagic (May 1, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Los said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to keep skiing affordable, I was all set to purchase Bolton Valley season passes next year. But then Sugarbush came out with their new pricing and, BOOM
> ...


----------



## JimG. (May 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Attitash mentality I think you meant. You would be hard pressed to find a mountain in the East that grooms less than Wildcat other than MRG.  Of their 48 trails, greater than 20 of those never saw a groomer all season. Those 20+ include several blue trails and even Stray Cat, which is a green trail that had bumps all season long.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Would love If Wildcat was on MAX.


----------



## boston_e (May 2, 2017)

I ended up going with Pico season passes for the whole family and we will do the Max Pass add on this year in order to mix it up a bit.


----------



## prsboogie (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> .
> I also just noticed the 18-29 Drifter Pass is still the same $399 until December 15th.  The 30+ crowd gets f'ed once again haha.



Ya I'd love to get fucked at the tune of saving two hundred dollars for an unlimited pass. Wahwahwah I'm a whinny mellinnial that expects shit for free. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (May 4, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Ya I'd love to get fucked at the tune of saving two hundred dollars for an unlimited pass. Wahwahwah I'm a whinny mellinnial that expects shit for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone










Magic + MRG/Bush = $618 next year lol


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Ya I'd love to get fucked at the tune of saving two hundred dollars for an unlimited pass. Wahwahwah I'm a whinny mellinnial that expects shit for free. &#55357;&#56900;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I'm not sure what you're getting at.  I'm 30+ and don't qualify for the Drifter, hence the 30+ crowd getting screwed per usual.  I guess they assume 30-somethings have more money than 20-somethings.  The 30+ pass is still a good deal and we picked ours up, just found it interesting the under-30 pass price didn't increase and doesn't until 12/15.


----------



## Smellytele (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at.  I'm 30+ and don't qualify for the Drifter, hence the 30+ crowd getting screwed per usual.  I guess they assume 30-somethings have more money than 20-somethings.  The 30+ pass is still a good deal and we picked ours up, just found it interesting the under-30 pass price didn't increase and doesn't until 12/15.



I am only glad for this because I can hold off and get my college son a pass later in the year.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> I am only glad for this because I can hold off and get my college son a pass later in the year.


I don't have an issue at all with the price not going up until December, it would just be nice if all of the passes were that way.  I guess it doesn't matter anyways since we've made our purchase already and used our passes already.  I'm still trying to convince my brother in his 20's to get a pass too, so it'll give me another few months to try and break him down, haha.


----------



## xwhaler (May 4, 2017)

I have no issue with early pass deadlines. It's incentive to buy the pass early so you can use it in the Spring.
With Peaks offering no interest payment plans combined with low buy early pricing it's hard to complain to be honest.


----------



## cdskier (May 4, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I have no issue with early pass deadlines. It's incentive to buy the pass early so you can use it in the Spring.
> With Peaks offering no interest payment plans combined with low buy early pricing it's hard to complain to be honest.



At some ski areas the early deadlines are intended to generate cash that is used to fund off-season improvement projects. Obviously Peaks doesn't fall into that category with the no interest payment plans they offer though.

The whole "spring incentive" thing I often wonder how many people really can take advantage of. It really is only an advantage the very first year you have a particular pass. After that you're a passholder and already getting access to spring skiing. You only benefit again from that if you switch and buy a pass to a different area.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

cdskier said:


> At some ski areas the early deadlines are intended to generate cash that is used to fund off-season improvement projects. Obviously Peaks doesn't fall into that category with the no interest payment plans they offer though.
> 
> The whole "spring incentive" thing I often wonder how many people really can take advantage of. It really is only an advantage the very first year you have a particular pass. After that you're a passholder and already getting access to spring skiing. You only benefit again from that if you switch and buy a pass to a different area.


I have spoken to a couple of people that rotate passes from year-to-year to get the extra Spring skiing/riding they want.


----------



## Smellytele (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I have spoken to a couple of people that rotate passes from year-to-year to get the extra Spring skiing/riding they want.



I may do this in coming years


----------



## Domeskier (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I have spoken to a couple of people that rotate passes from year-to-year to get the extra Spring skiing/riding they want.



Do they stop riding the first resort when the pass to the second resort becomes effective?  Not really sure how you win out economically on this play, but I guess it gives you variety.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Do they stop riding the first resort when the pass to the second resort becomes effective?  Not really sure how you win out economically on this play, but I guess it gives you variety.


I didn't ask exactly what their plan was.  All I know is that this year they went from Peak Pass to New Englander so they had Wildcat, Sunday River and Sugarloaf as Spring options as opposed to just Wildcat.


----------



## Domeskier (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I didn't ask exactly what their plan was.  All I know is that this year they went from Peak Pass to New Englander so they had Wildcat, Sunday River and Sugarloaf as Spring options as opposed to just Wildcat.



Not a bad result, in any event.


----------



## xwhaler (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I didn't ask exactly what their plan was.  All I know is that this year they went from Peak Pass to New Englander so they had Wildcat, Sunday River and Sugarloaf as Spring options as opposed to just Wildcat.



I did that this yr. Ragged passholder but went with Peaks for 17-18. I knew I was going with Peaks anyways so the added benefit of spring turns was just a bonus.
I ended up doing 2 wknds where I skied both Crotched and Ragged before each closed. 
I then got 2 days at Wildcat to close out my season. Ended up with 4 "free" bonus days.

While I didn't do it for the bonus days it did make me think if you like variety you can switch passes each yr and effectively get 4-8 weeks of additional variety on the back end.
It could be a strategy to employ.


----------



## prsboogie (May 7, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at.  I'm 30+ and don't qualify for the Drifter, hence the 30+ crowd getting screwed per usual.  I guess they assume 30-somethings have more money than 20-somethings.  The 30+ pass is still a good deal and we picked ours up, just found it interesting the under-30 pass price didn't increase and doesn't until 12/15.


My point is I'd like to get a unlimited pass for $399 and not have to pay $200 more plus having to buy $800 dollars of kids passes. $$1600 for a family of four is better than $1800-2000 depending on blackout vs non blackout. I get the theory that the 20-30s crowd is supposed to have less money but it burns my ass when that same age group complains about their cheap passes that go up. It wasn't necessarily directed at you and didn't mean to upset you if I did.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 7, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> My point is I'd like to get a unlimited pass for $399 and not have to pay $200 more plus having to buy $800 dollars of kids passes. $$1600 for a family of four is better than $1800-2000 depending on blackout vs non blackout. I get the theory that the 20-30s crowd is supposed to have less money but it burns my ass when that same age group complains about their cheap passes that go up. It wasn't necessarily directed at you and didn't mean to upset you if I did.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Gotcha.  No worries, I hear what you're saying and agree.


----------



## dlague (May 8, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> My point is I'd like to get a unlimited pass for $399 and not have to pay $200 more plus having to buy $800 dollars of kids passes. $$1600 for a family of four is better than $1800-2000 depending on blackout vs non blackout. I get the theory that the 20-30s crowd is supposed to have less money but it burns my ass when that same age group complains about their cheap passes that go up. It wasn't necessarily directed at you and didn't mean to upset you if I did.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



The 30 somethings are the group they should be attracting since they are more than likely starting a family and are holding the keys to the industry's future through their own kids.  I know the idea is to hookem' in their twenties and hopefully it sticks.  Oddly enough, the largest demographic is 25-34 age group then drops of by nearly 7% for the 35-44 age group.  the 18-24 age group id one of the smaller segments - probably why they are being targeted.


----------



## cdskier (May 8, 2017)

dlague said:


> The 30 somethings are the group they should be attracting since they are more than likely starting a family and are holding the keys to the industry's future through their own kids.  I know the idea is to hookem' in their twenties and hopefully it sticks.  Oddly enough, the largest demographic is 25-34 age group then drops of by nearly 7% for the 35-44 age group.  the 18-24 age group id one of the smaller segments - probably why they are being targeted.



I wonder if that played a role in Sugarbush extending their "Early 30s" pass from this year to cover the entire 30-something age range for next year.


----------



## Smellytele (May 8, 2017)

dlague said:


> The 30 somethings are the group they should be attracting since they are more than likely starting a family and are holding the keys to the industry's future through their own kids.  I know the idea is to hookem' in their twenties and hopefully it sticks.  Oddly enough, the largest demographic is 25-34 age group then drops of by nearly 7% for the 35-44 age group.  the 18-24 age group id one of the smaller segments - probably why they are being targeted.



Well when pass prices go up after 30 something maybe that is the reason for the 7% drop off. Just prolongs the inevitable i guess.


----------



## Jully (May 8, 2017)

dlague said:


> The 30 somethings are the group they should be attracting since they are more than likely starting a family and are holding the keys to the industry's future through their own kids.  I know the idea is to hookem' in their twenties and hopefully it sticks.  Oddly enough, the largest demographic is 25-34 age group then drops of by nearly 7% for the 35-44 age group.  the 18-24 age group id one of the smaller segments - probably why they are being targeted.



Demographic of what though? Season pass holders? Skier days? 



Smellytele said:


> Well when pass prices go up after 30 something maybe that is the reason for the 7% drop off. Just prolongs the inevitable i guess.



Many other things happen between 25 and 35 though that may influence this. Pass increases certainly don't help though, but how many places nationally have a cheaper 20s pass (assuming these are national demographics)? It still seems to be a relatively new pass idea. Vail, the largest season pass knowledge source doesn't have a cheaper pass for younger people.


----------



## Jully (May 8, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> My point is I'd like to get a unlimited pass for $399 and not have to pay $200 more plus having to buy $800 dollars of kids passes. $$1600 for a family of four is better than $1800-2000 depending on blackout vs non blackout. I get the theory that the 20-30s crowd is supposed to have less money but it burns my ass when that same age group complains about their cheap passes that go up. It wasn't necessarily directed at you and didn't mean to upset you if I did.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Who complains about cheap pass prices going up in that age group? I've certainly have never heard any more complaints about pass increase deadlines from that age group v. others. Anyone buying a season pass, in my experience, understands price increases are the name of the game.


----------



## Hawk (May 9, 2017)

I don't know about increases in pass cost this year.  My pass at Sugarbuh went from $1,099 to $799 and without doing anything a all.  And now I get 50% off lift tickets at all Mountain collective resorts.  I will take full advantage of that next year also by calling all my transplant friends and taking them up on accommodations.  Nothing like vacations with free lodging and 1/2 price tickets.


----------



## cdskier (May 9, 2017)

Hawk said:


> I don't know about increases in pass cost this year.  My pass at Sugarbuh went from $1,099 to $799 and without doing anything a all.  And now I get 50% off lift tickets at all Mountain collective resorts.  I will take full advantage of that next year also by calling all my transplant friends and taking them up on accommodations.  Nothing like vacations with free lodging and 1/2 price tickets.



Mine went up $50...but no complaining from me as it is a great price. Still cheaper than I paid 2 years ago and the 50% off Mountain Collective thing is very interesting as something to take advantage of.


----------



## Hawk (May 9, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Mine went up $50...but no complaining from me as it is a great price. Still cheaper than I paid 2 years ago and the 50% off Mountain Collective thing is very interesting as something to take advantage of.



Why did it go up?  Because the kids are extra instead of included?


----------



## machski (May 9, 2017)

Hawk said:


> I don't know about increases in pass cost this year.  My pass at Sugarbuh went from $1,099 to $799 and without doing anything a all.  And now I get 50% off lift tickets at all Mountain collective resorts.  I will take full advantage of that next year also by calling all my transplant friends and taking them up on accommodations.  Nothing like vacations with free lodging and 1/2 price tickets.


Take advantage now.  Many analysts don't expect pass prices to stay low for much longer with the now two giants playing inside the industry.  Of course, being a New England Passer, I saw no decrease this year so I will be interested to see if any price pressure hits ours for 18-19.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (May 9, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Why did it go up?  Because the kids are extra instead of included?



No...they just raised the price of the "For30s" pass from $499 to $549 (and also extended the age range from 30-35 to 30-39). Still a steal. I was perfectly content paying the previous adult price prior to the creation of a pass for people in their 30s last year. That was a nice surprise last fall when I got a refund after they announced the new pass for my age group.


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2017)

I look at it this way, in the over 20 years I've been buying a season pass, I've seen the price go from a low of around $350 as I remember my last ASC All for 1 pass being, up to almost $1000 with one of my Peak Nor'easter passes, and now back down to $600 for my Peak Explorer pass.  I've seen my kids passes go from about $750 now down to $400.

In the end, some years it costs a bit more than others, but I've never reached the end of a season where I felt like I didn't get my money's worth from the pass that was hanging off my coat pocket that season.

Pass prices will fluctuate.  Right now, we're in a cycle where the prices seem to be going down.  My guess is that at some point they'll start to go back up as the cyclic nature of pass pricing continues....


----------



## Hawk (May 9, 2017)

machski said:


> Take advantage now.  Many analysts don't expect pass prices to stay low for much longer with the now two giants playing inside the industry.  Of course, being a New England Passer, I saw no decrease this year so I will be interested to see if any price pressure hits ours for 18
> 
> Sugarbush is usually pretty consistent.  I bet they stick with it for a couple of years.


----------



## Hawk (May 9, 2017)

In the end said:
			
		

> Amen my friend.  We always get our money worth don't we.


----------



## Riverskier (May 9, 2017)

Bronze New England Pass again. I will get about 25 days on it for $450 and get to ski midweek. I will get about 5 days elsewhere on cheap lift tickets.


----------



## Jully (May 9, 2017)

machski said:


> Take advantage now.  Many analysts don't expect pass prices to stay low for much longer with the now two giants playing inside the industry.  Of course, being a New England Passer, I saw no decrease this year so I will be interested to see if any price pressure hits ours for 18-19.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed! Last year I had the option to buy a Peaks pass at a cheaper price as I could take off the price of a few vouchers that I was redeeming in March and I didn't take it. I regret that decision. This year I did not do that.

I bet the northeast will see cheap passes for awhile longer than the west, especially Colorado which is literally down to 2 players + Copper near Denver. As long as Peaks hangs around in the east, Ragged stays cheap, and the Max exists, places will be hard pressed to raise pass prices. Heck, even the Boyne pass isn't a terrible deal.

Of course Peaks has debt trouble and Max might not exist next year... but we'll see!


----------



## abc (May 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> Max might not exist next year...


???

Did I miss some news? (not a MAX holder)


----------



## cdskier (May 9, 2017)

abc said:


> ???
> 
> Did I miss some news? (not a MAX holder)



Just speculation based on the Intrawest acquisition by Aspen...have to wait and see what ends up happening. I think MAX will still exist in some form or else you'll see something else created to replace it.


----------



## Jully (May 9, 2017)

abc said:


> ???
> 
> Did I miss some news? (not a MAX holder)





cdskier said:


> Just speculation based on the Intrawest acquisition by Aspen...have to wait and see what ends up happening. I think MAX will still exist in some form or else you'll see something else created to replace it.



Exactly. Chances are Max will live on, but I think Intrawest runs Max right now as the Intrawest address is listed on the Max website.

I was primarily just speaking in worst case scenarios. Peaks is also not going anywhere anytime soon in all likelihood.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> Exactly. Chances are Max will live on, but I think Intrawest runs Max right now as the Intrawest address is listed on the Max website.
> 
> I was primarily just speaking in worst case scenarios. Peaks is also not going anywhere anytime soon in all likelihood.


It would be cool if they joined forces.

MAX is going to lose some big resorts next season though most likely since Intrawest has been sold to Aspen Skiing Co. and KSL Capital Partners - Stratton, Tremblant, Steamboat, Winter Park, Snowshoe (WV), Blue Mountain (Ontario) and Canadian Mountain Holidays, a heli-skiing and heli-hiking company with 13 lodges in British Columbia.


----------



## 4aprice (May 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It would be cool if they joined forces.
> 
> MAX is going to lose some big resorts next season though most likely since Intrawest has been sold to Aspen Skiing Co. and KSL Capital Partners - Stratton, Tremblant, Steamboat, Winter Park, Snowshoe (WV), Blue Mountain (Ontario) and Canadian Mountain Holidays, a heli-skiing and heli-hiking company with 13 lodges in British Columbia.



The death might be the Rocky Mountain Super Pass which is a good pass product and one I will be sorry to see go.  I wonder how they plan to compete with Epic in the local Denver market?  Winter Park is awesome but it's 3 against 1 in the front range (taking Copper out of the mix). Steamboat is 2 hrs beyond WP, not a factor.  Do they somehow keep Copper in the mix?  I don't believe Arapahoe is owned by Vail.  Copper is tied to Eldora too.  Crested Butte was another one with RMSP relations.  A lot of interesting scenario's could play out.  Next March will be interesting.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jully (May 10, 2017)

4aprice said:


> The death might be the Rocky Mountain Super Pass which is a good pass product and one I will be sorry to see go.  I wonder how they plan to compete with Epic in the local Denver market?  Winter Park is awesome but it's 3 against 1 in the front range (taking Copper out of the mix). Steamboat is 2 hrs beyond WP, not a factor.  Do they somehow keep Copper in the mix?  I don't believe Arapahoe is owned by Vail.  Copper is tied to Eldora too.  Crested Butte was another one with RMSP relations.  A lot of interesting scenario's could play out.  Next March will be interesting.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



If Aspen is really serious about competing in the front range Denver market, I definitely think Eldora, Copper, WP, makes a really compelling pass. There are two questions there though: 1) Does Aspen want to compete like that? 2) Can they work out any deal with Powdr to make that happen? I heard that Aspen was originally only interested in Intrawest's Colorado offerings. They only teamed up with KSL when Intrawest refused to sell piecemeal. 

I'm assuming Loveland is fiercely independent and doesn't want any collaboration?


----------



## 4aprice (May 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> If Aspen is really serious about competing in the front range Denver market, I definitely think Eldora, Copper, WP, makes a really compelling pass. There are two questions there though: 1) Does Aspen want to compete like that? 2) Can they work out any deal with Powdr to make that happen? I heard that Aspen was originally only interested in Intrawest's Colorado offerings. They only teamed up with KSL when Intrawest refused to sell piecemeal.
> 
> I'm assuming Loveland is fiercely independent and doesn't want any collaboration?



There you go, keep Copper/Eldora (powdr) in the mix, to compete in Denver, then add Killington/Pico in the east,(What else does Powdr own?).  I'd be interested.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## machski (May 10, 2017)

4aprice said:


> There you go, keep Copper/Eldora (powdr) in the mix, to compete in Denver, then add Killington/Pico in the east,(What else does Powdr own?).  I'd be interested.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Aspen has stated when the whole thing is done that they intend to market and keep the Aspen 4 separate from the remained of the new portfolio.  Whether they stick to that or not remains to be seen, but if so, they will have zero interest in teaming with Powdr.  One issue with Aspen's direction is getting caught price colluding with the rest of the portfolio if the try to keep them separate from the rest.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 11, 2017)

I bought unlimited passes for my wife, daughter and I at Mt. Peter in NY for next season.  It's always cheapest in spring.

$229 for adults and $199 for juniors.

I'll buy my weekday pass at Mountain Creek in the fall when they go on sale.  I paid $299 for this past season.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 11, 2017)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I bought unlimited passes for my wife, daughter and I at Mt. Peter in NY for next season.  It's always cheapest in spring.
> 
> $229 for adults and $199 for juniors.
> 
> I'll buy my weekday pass at Mountain Creek in the fall when they go on sale.  I paid $299 for this past season.


I believe Mountain Creek you can Add-On the MAX as well if you're interested.  There might not be anything close enough to make it worth it for you though unless you're planning a trip.


----------



## cdskier (May 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I believe Mountain Creek you can Add-On the MAX as well if you're interested.  There might not be anything close enough to make it worth it for you though unless you're planning a trip.



The weekday Mountain Creek pass wouldn't qualify for the add-on.

Otherwise I'd agree that would be a great deal. At the very least the tickets to Belleayre and Windham would be day trip options for many Mountain Creek passholders.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 11, 2017)

The weekday pass at Mountain Creek is actually the weekday plus pass which is also good after 4pm on weekends with no blackout dates.  They haven't offered the plain weekday pass the past 2 seasons.  Mountain Creek is only 10 minutes down the road for me and I have a lot of weekdays off work so it's a no brainer.

I don't think I would make the MAX pass worth the cost just because when I'm home during the week the wife is usually working so I have to get the kids off to school and be home when they come home so I only have a few hours.

The Catskills are about a two hour drive and The Poconos are an hour to 1:45 depending on the ski area. So it's definitely day trip distance if I have all day.


----------



## cdskier (May 11, 2017)

To clarify my earlier statement, according to the MAX website, only the following Mountain Creek passes would be eligible for the add-on anyway:
Mountain Creek All Access Season Pass
Mountain Creek All Access Springster Pass (this one seemed a bit surprising to be eligible, but I guess you wouldn't get the benefit of using the MAX add-on all season perhaps since it doesn't go on sale until Feb or so?)


----------



## Jcb890 (May 12, 2017)

I just recalled Mountain Creek being one of the "home base" mountains which could be added onto last year.  I had no idea what the restrictions were, but I thought their season pass price was like $299 when I had looked.


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2017)

Haha - got this in the mail today.







Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2017)

dlague said:


> Haha - got this in the mail today.



Folks like to give the USPS a hard time, but I'd like to see UPS or FedEx deliver that to you with your street address all blacked out.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Folks like to give the USPS a hard time, but I'd like to see UPS or FedEx deliver that to you with your street address all blacked out.



hahaha!  Good one.  Somewhere along the line they must have got and address change then thought I should enter this into our system in case they want to buy a season pass or something.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 16, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I just recalled Mountain Creek being one of the "home base" mountains which could be added onto last year.  I had no idea what the restrictions were, but I thought their season pass price was like $299 when I had looked.


For this past season I paid $299 for a weekday+ pass but I bought it through my son's so club, the non ski club price was $329.  I think the unlimited pass was around $379.  That was in the fall when they typically sell their passes for the cheapest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (May 16, 2017)

On the subject of Mountain Creek...I saw today they are filing for bankruptcy to attempt to address some of their debt - http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...tcy_loc.html#incart_2box_nj-homepage-featured

Interesting that they owe $20 Million to Vernon for "potential future use" of the sewer system.


----------



## Domeskier (May 16, 2017)

cdskier said:


> On the subject of Mountain Creek...I saw today they are filing for bankruptcy to attempt to address some of their debt - http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...tcy_loc.html#incart_2box_nj-homepage-featured
> 
> Interesting that they owe $20 Million to Vernon for "potential future use" of the sewer system.



Oh no.  Is the action gonna stop at action park?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 16, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Oh no.  Is the action gonna stop at action park?



The paper says it's going to operate as usual.  BTW it was only called Action Park for two seasons this decade, now it's back to being called Mountain Creek Waterpark.


----------



## prsboogie (May 16, 2017)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The paper says it's going to operate as usual.  BTW it was only called Action Park for two seasons this decade, now it's back to being called Mountain Creek Waterpark.


I went to action park in the 80s on the way home from wedding for a cousin. When I was 13 that place was awesome.  Unlike anywhere I had been in New England at the time. I remember there was a jumping cliff that I thought was the shit but may not have been??!!??

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskillman (May 17, 2017)

dlague said:


> hahaha!  Good one.  Somewhere along the line they must have got and address change then thought I should enter this into our system in case they want to buy a season pass or something.


The PO sends updates on address changes to marketing firms to update their database for a fee.  Any up to date and sizeable company uses the service.  Cannon's bad is not having the Database manager (internal or external) sort the db based on the correct criteria for each mailing.  Maybe they did that and still wanted to reach folks in your criteria.

There is also a process called reverse append.  Credit cards companies will provide your address (for a fee) if you used a card at their place of business.  For example, you bought skis at Cannon with your credit card, they want to know your address to send propaganda related to someone who made a big purchase there.


----------



## Domeskier (May 17, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> I went to action park in the 80s on the way home from wedding for a cousin. When I was 13 that place was awesome.  Unlike anywhere I had been in New England at the time. I remember there was a jumping cliff that I thought was the shit but may not have been??!!??



There is a brief clip of the cliff in this commercial:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWJpFEJw9M






It's a shame they changed the name, because the theme song can't be beat.


----------



## benski (May 17, 2017)

One year recently the name on there website was Action Park again. When I saw that I was shocked.


----------



## dlague (May 17, 2017)

catskillman said:


> The PO sends updates on address changes to marketing firms to update their database for a fee.  Any up to date and sizeable company uses the service.  Cannon's bad is not having the Database manager (internal or external) sort the db based on the correct criteria for each mailing.  Maybe they did that and still wanted to reach folks in your criteria.
> 
> There is also a process called reverse append.  Credit cards companies will provide your address (for a fee) if you used a card at their place of business.  For example, you bought skis at Cannon with your credit card, they want to know your address to send propaganda related to someone who made a big purchase there.



Interesting - probably cost more to filter out folks that moved than it is just to send it!


----------



## cdskier (May 17, 2017)

dlague said:


> Interesting - probably cost more to filter out folks that moved than it is just to send it!



And for all they know you only moved temporarily or plan on coming back or know someone else who may be interested in a pass, etc. If I'm sending out mail to previous customers, I'm going to send it out no matter where they currently live because you just never know. One pass sale alone would probably make up the cost of mailing out hundreds of cards.


----------



## dlague (May 17, 2017)

cdskier said:


> And for all they know you only moved temporarily or plan on coming back or know someone else who may be interested in a pass, etc. If I'm sending out mail to previous customers, I'm going to send it out no matter where they currently live because you just never know. One pass sale alone would probably make up the cost of mailing out hundreds of cards.



True!


----------



## prsboogie (May 18, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> There is a brief clip of the cliff in this commercial:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKWJpFEJw9M
> 
> ...


Yup that's the one! It is a catchy tune! I really dig that place

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (May 20, 2017)

Says it all, zero engineering, "Hey, you know what'd be cool?" Doesn't even look real.

Cool video on the place. Never went, but remember the commercials on TV when I was a kid.

https://youtu.be/V4xfXy_yD8w
Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (May 21, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Says it all, zero engineering, "Hey, you know what'd be cool?" Doesn't even look real.
> 
> Cool video on the place. Never went, but remember the commercials on TV when I was a kid.
> 
> ...



It will never be what it once was.  There was a reason we called it "Death Park" and there have been several threads where Reno, Spring Mountain High, myself etc discussed it. (Look for thread when Interwest sold MC)  It was something that had to be experienced.  Versions since have been much tamer. Really want to know what went on there, goggle Weird New Jersey and look it up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (May 30, 2017)

We bought the Epic Local Pass again. We contemplated the Rock Mountain Super Pass or another combination of Loveland and the Keystone/A Basin pass but after considering the potential for trips to PC or Tahoe possible Whistle, maybe even some days at Stowe when visiting back east, Epic Local for $639 was the best deal and includes discounted buddy passes (still pricey).



Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## p_levert (May 30, 2017)

dlague said:


> We bought the Epic Local Pass again.



So when does the price go up on the Epic passes?  I notice you get more buddy tickets if you purchase early, but those don't seem like very good deals to me.  When does the actual price increase?


----------



## p_levert (Jun 8, 2017)

I called the Epic Pass phone number and asked when the price went up. The guy told me there would be a modest price increase in the fall ($50 or so).  He said sales stop on December 1.  I think all of this would be considered unofficial as there have not been any formal announcements and he was just a low level guy.


----------

